# Las Vegas shooting - a point not yet made



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

The LV shooter fired 1100 rounds, with 480 hits (58 Killed, 422 wounded) for a 43.6% hit rate,
This is impressively low, given the target and distance.

Indeed, the casualties caused by LV shooter were -_limited_- by the fact he used a number of AR15s with bump stocks - he could have easily killed and wounded significantly more people with a different choice of weapon.

Now, no one knows for sure why this guy did what he did, and what he did made no sense at all - but it is clear, he _deliberately _chose to buy and use AR15s in lieu of other more effective weapons - weapons he certainly knew about and had access to.

The question:  Why?
We'll never know, of course.  
But, given what could have happened, we should be thankful he chose his weapons poorly.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 29, 2019)

We still don't know the motive and they did discover a arsenal of weapon .


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

Dalia said:


> We still don't know the motive and they did discover a arsenal of weapon .


They did - at least $30,000 in rifles, just in the hotel room.
This supports the idea he had access to, and could have easily obtained, better weapons, but chose to use AR15s.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > We still don't know the motive and they did discover a arsenal of weapon .
> ...


He would have fired from two windows .... maybe considering his age 64, could the AR15s have been easier to use? already seen his age is hard to believe he was the only one shooting for the Windows ?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> The LV shooter fired 1100 rounds, with 480 hits (58 Killed, 422 wounded) for a 43.6% hit rate,
> This is impressively low, given the target and distance.
> 
> Indeed, the casualties caused by LV shooter were -_limited_- by the fact he used a number of AR15s with bump stocks - he could have easily killed and wounded significantly more people with a different choice of weapon.
> ...



I'm not sure I really care about this argument. But for a guy going on his first rampage how did you come to the conclusion that 43.8% is low? Did that include the number of rounds he fired aimlessly through the door of his hotel room?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

Dalia said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


He could have used a tripod-mounted gun.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > The LV shooter fired 1100 rounds, with 480 hits (58 Killed, 422 wounded) for a 43.6% hit rate,
> ...


50% hits on a point target is considered "effective".   He fired into a densely-packed group.
I don't know if the 1100 includes the 35 or so he fired through the door; either way, not much changes.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


Yes, but if he did shoot from the two broken Windows there is also a distance between the two.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 29, 2019)

The media slipped up and referred to the country music concert as a "Trump Rally" and then they were desperate to quickly close the case and move on. The FBI with all it's vast psychological resources couldn't (didn't want to) determine that the shooter was a left winger with a psychological hangup against conservative (mostly) kids. For some reason it seems the Vegas swat team was off that night and the Officers who breached the door were something like dog handlers. The security staff was questionable as was the shooter's wife but nobody in the media (or the FBI) seemed interested in pursuing the conspiracy.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

whitehall said:


> The media slipped up and referred to the country music concert as a "Trump Rally" and then they were desperate to quickly close the case and move on. The FBI with all it's vast psychological resources couldn't (didn't want to) determine that the shooter was a left winger with a psychological hangup against conservative (mostly) kids. For some reason it seems the Vegas swat team was off that night and the Officers who breached the door were something like dog handlers. The security staff was questionable as was the shooter's wife but nobody in the media (or the FBI) seemed interested in pursuing the conspiracy.


It is -not- beyond the realm of possibility that he , at least in part, chose ARs because of the effect shooting that many people would have on the gun control debate.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> The LV shooter fired 1100 rounds, with 480 hits (58 Killed, 422 wounded) for a 43.6% hit rate,
> This is impressively low, given the target and distance.
> 
> Indeed, the casualties caused by LV shooter were -_limited_- by the fact he used a number of AR15s with bump stocks - he could have easily killed and wounded significantly more people with a different choice of weapon.
> ...



Where is your source for the 422 wounded?  I am betting MOST of those injured did NOT occur from bullets but injuries sustained in the panicked stampede

It is not hard to shoot fish in a barrel, which is exactly what he was doing..


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

Dalia said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


OK, but I'm not sure of your point.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > The media slipped up and referred to the country music concert as a "Trump Rally" and then they were desperate to quickly close the case and move on. The FBI with all it's vast psychological resources couldn't (didn't want to) determine that the shooter was a left winger with a psychological hangup against conservative (mostly) kids. For some reason it seems the Vegas swat team was off that night and the Officers who breached the door were something like dog handlers. The security staff was questionable as was the shooter's wife but nobody in the media (or the FBI) seemed interested in pursuing the conspiracy.
> ...



All he was doing was "spray and pray" that he would hit something.  He was not picking individual targets at that distance.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > The LV shooter fired 1100 rounds, with 480 hits (58 Killed, 422 wounded) for a 43.6% hit rate,
> ...


He killed 58 people and wounded 422, with the ensuing panic bringing the injury total to 851.
2017 Las Vegas shooting - Wikipedia


> It is not hard to shoot fish in a barrel, which is exactly what he was doing.


And achieved a meager 43.6% hit rate, and 5.2% kill rate.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


Right.  Fish in a barrel, as you said.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


I do not think he could have shoot from one window to another because of his age and also his state of health.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

Dalia said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


I don't really think that would have been that large of a factor.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 29, 2019)

Dalia said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Is walking that difficult?


----------



## Dalia (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


I believe so, There is the distance of the two windows and the number of shots for someone of this age and also not in perfect health.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 29, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


No, but shooting for 13 minutes (I think) from one window to another, which is kind far away, still needs to be in better shape than Paddock.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



How about for someone who didn't train for this? It's quite odd that you say the deadliest shooting in U.S. history was ineffective. The guy had no military experience, he went to the shooting ranges which in no way is preparation for a mass shooting yet he managed to be better at it than anyone else. Not because he was skilled but because of the tools he had.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 29, 2019)

Dalia said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Was there something wrong with his trigger finger?

What exactly were his health issues?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 29, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



How far apart do you think those windows are?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> How about for someone who didn't train for this? It's quite odd that you say the deadliest shooting in U.S. history was ineffective


Train at what?  Shooting fish in a barrel?  
Given the target, how did he get so many misses?


> The guy had no military experience, he went to the shooting ranges which in no way is preparation for a mass shooting yet he managed to be better at it than anyone else. Not because he was skilled but because of the tools he had.


It was, by any standard, nowhere near as deadly as it could have been, not in least part because of the firearms he chose.
He -could- have fired 4-5-6 times as many rounds, and he -could- have chosen 7.62 over 5.56.
But, he -chose- to use ARs. and in doing so, limited the damage..


----------



## Rustic (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> The LV shooter fired 1100 rounds, with 480 hits (58 Killed, 422 wounded) for a 43.6% hit rate,
> This is impressively low, given the target and distance.
> 
> Indeed, the casualties caused by LV shooter were -_limited_- by the fact he used a number of AR15s with bump stocks - he could have easily killed and wounded significantly more people with a different choice of weapon.
> ...


Lol
Center mass never Occurred to the fucking loser...


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

Rustic said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > The LV shooter fired 1100 rounds, with 480 hits (58 Killed, 422 wounded) for a 43.6% hit rate,
> ...


To be fair, he wasn't picking and choosing.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > The LV shooter fired 1100 rounds, with 480 hits (58 Killed, 422 wounded) for a 43.6% hit rate,
> ...


44% is pathetic at best...
He obviously had no idea what center mass even is


----------



## Dalia (Aug 29, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


During his last months, Paddock reportedly smelled of alcohol from early morning, and appeared despondent. He was reported to have filled three prescriptions for the anti-anxiety drug Valium, in 2013 and again in 2016, and finally 50 tablets of 10-milligrams each in June 2017, four months before the shooting.The chief medical officer of the Las Vegas Recovery Center said the effects of the drug can be magnified by alcohol


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

Rustic said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Are you trying to prove my point? A guy with not much experience was able to commit the deadliest mass shooting in our history because of the tools he used. 

Thanks, snortygore, I appreciate the help.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


The point, of course, is the number of casualties were _limited _by the tools he used, in that he chose to use ARs when far more effective weapons were available.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


A broken clock is right twice a day, even a bolt action rifle and with center mass shooting, he would have had plenty of time to be much more effective.
University of Texas tower shooting - Wikipedia


----------



## Rustic (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


University of Texas tower shooting - Wikipedia

It has nothing to do with the type of weapon dumbass
He could’ve used any weapon and randomly shot out those windows with the same effect... He had plenty of time


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

Rustic said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Funny the University of Texas shooter didn't killer nearly as many people and it wouldn't have been possible for him to do so. Plus that guy actually had training as he was a Marine.

The LV shooter by contrast didn't have any training and all he had to do was point and shoot. Again, deadliest mass shooting in U.S. history and you guys are arguing he didn't do it very well.

Fucking morons.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Almost all the big mass shootings use ARs. If he used a hand gun he wouldn't have gotten anywhere.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Why do you refuse to understand the point of this topic?


----------



## Rustic (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


He had plenty of time to shoot a lot more with any firearm... People kill people not firearms.

Bump stocks are a fucking joke, he could’ve been much more effective with the bolt action with center mass shooting. He had all the Time in the world


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



I understand it, I just disagree. 

He killed more people than any other mass shooter, he had next to no experience.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Aug 29, 2019)

whitehall said:


> The media slipped up and referred to the country music concert as a "Trump Rally"



What source said this? I never heard it spun this way. It was always the Route 91 Harvest Country Music Festival in every article I read.



whitehall said:


> The FBI with all it's vast psychological resources couldn't (didn't want to) determine that the shooter was a left winger with a psychological hangup against conservative (mostly) kids.



Oh bullshit.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

Rustic said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Show me another mass shooter who did the same with less fire power and more experience? I'll wait.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Why do you disagree that he could have -easily- killed and wounded more people had he chosen a different weapon?
Why do you disagree that the fact he _chose _a less effective weapon means he _limited _the number casualties he could create?


----------



## Rustic (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Lol
Actually you don’t understand firearms from what you just said.
True, a pistol would not have been good with the range that involved at the Las Vegas shooting.
 the vast majority of mass shootings are in Close quarters, in which a pistol... say a Clock would be much more effective than any rifle.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Because he committed the biggest mass shooting with the multiple weapons that he had. Whether there are weapons that could do even more damage does not bolster a case against an AWB. Btw which is something I'm not for but I choose at least to live in realty.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


The vast majority of mass shooters have no experience, they are just crazy.

Pray and spray, Has very little effectiveness. There is a reason why the military dropped full auto and went to three round burst.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

Rustic said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Neat. Now if you want to point me to another mass shooting in this country who killed more people not using an AR and had more experience than the novice this guy was that would be great. I'll wait.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


So?  How does that negate the points at hand?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

Rustic said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



The example that was brought up, the Texas Tower shooting that guy was a Marine.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



You really haven't made a point other than to say there are more powerful weapons. So?


----------



## Rustic (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


Because he doesn’t know jack shit about firearms… He watches too many movies made by a child molesting Hollywood types.

And this defines him perfectly...


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


And, in choosing a less effective weapon, he chose to limit the casualties he could create.
See?  I knew you'd eventually get it.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

Rustic said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




You haven't proved anything. While I can demonstrate that a guy with several ARs, extended clips and bump stocks can commit the largest mass shooting to date.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> You haven't proved anything. While I can demonstrate that a guy with several ARs, extended clips and bump stocks can commit the largest mass shooting to date.


But limited his casualty count by his choice of weapon.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Why did you edit my post? 

The Las Vegas shooting was the largest ever in this country carried out with ARs. That is a fact.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> The LV shooter fired 1100 rounds, with 480 hits (58 Killed, 422 wounded) for a 43.6% hit rate,
> This is impressively low, given the target and distance.
> 
> Indeed, the casualties caused by LV shooter were -_limited_- by the fact he used a number of AR15s with bump stocks - he could have easily killed and wounded significantly more people with a different choice of weapon.
> ...


*I still have not seen anything about his mental health condition.  All the other shooter have mental health problems why not this guy.   I really would like some info on his job and past arrest record.   *


----------



## Rustic (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


He obviously was crazy, and he had time.... With a bolt action rifle


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > You haven't proved anything. While I can demonstrate that a guy with several ARs, extended clips and bump stocks can commit the largest mass shooting to date.
> ...



The casualty count is higher than anyone else. He got the high score in other words. The AR was used in the country's worst mass shooting to date and several others that rank very high as well. Because there might be something more effective is kind of irrelevant other than to say whoever is in favor of an AWB would probably want to ban those weapons as well.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


To remove the irrelevance.


> The Las Vegas shooting was the largest ever in this country carried out with ARs. That is a fact.


And we're fortunate that he chose his weapon poorly - that is a fact, and the obvious point.
For some reason, you disagree.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > But limited his casualty count by his choice of weapon.
> ...


This does not negate what I said.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Happy joy said:
> ...


Do you even know what the fuck you are talking about? More powerful weapons? What the fuck does that even mean. a .223/5.56 is not a powerful weapon, It’s a cartridge... 22 caliber.
Nothing high powered about it, in fact it’s modestly “”powered”... 

Quit listening to the Clinton news network and quit watching movies made by child molesting Hollywood types.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



I don't call the most prolific mass shooting to be fortunate, especially by those who were the victims. If you don't want to ban ARs that's fine but to attempt to reduce the tragic event to "it could have been worse" isn't going to win you any awards.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

Rustic said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



I'm not the one who brought up 'more powerful weapons'. I'm saying the AR was used in the most deadly mass shooting in this country's history as well as many if not most of the runner ups. It's something I don't believe you're compensating for in your argument.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > And we're fortunate that he chose his weapon poorly - that is a fact, and the obvious point.
> ...


How is not NOT fortunate that he chose his weapon poorly?
You're prefer he created  MORE casualties?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



It absolutely does. The AR appears to be the most successful weapon in most of our deadliest mass shootings. That's the fact.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> I'm not the one who brought up 'more powerful weapons'. I'm saying the AR was used in the most deadly mass shooting in this country's history as well as many if not most of the runner ups. It's something I don't believe you're compensating for in your argument.


Mostly because it isn't relevant to the point made in the OP.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



He chose the most successful weapon for mass shootings. He chose several of them actually.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not the one who brought up 'more powerful weapons'. I'm saying the AR was used in the most deadly mass shooting in this country's history as well as many if not most of the runner ups. It's something I don't believe you're compensating for in your argument.
> ...



I'm disagreeing with your point and your failing to understand that. Not my problem.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 29, 2019)

Rustic said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



How do you aim a quarter mile away with no scope?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


With specificity, how does the fact an AR was used to create the most casualties in any mass shooting address, let along negate, the fact the number of casualties he created was _limited _by his choice of weapon?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> How do you aim a quarter mile away with no scope?


Add 2.5 minutes elevation.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Mostly because it isn't relevant to the point made in the OP.
> ...


And have yet to do anything that demonstrates how that point is unsound.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > How do you aim a quarter mile away with no scope?
> ...



Considering the shooter didn't have much experience I guess he relied on the AR, extended clips and bump stocks to make up for it.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



That the weapons he used were enough to be the most effective mass shooting in U.S. history. Why do you keep editing off the end of my short posts?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



-Someone- has some talking points they need to get out


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Thank you for confirming you cannot demonstrate how my point is unsound.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Nope. They guy had little experience so relied on the tools that anyone can use to kill a lot of people and that's just what he did.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Oh look - another talking point.
Short on your monthly quota?

With specificity, how does the fact an AR was used to create the most casualties in any mass shooting address, let along negate, the fact the number of casualties he created was _limited _by his choice of weapon?


----------



## Rustic (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


You’re proving my point, you don’t know jack shit about firearms. You watch too many movies made by child molesting Hollywood types. And you can’t even get the terms right… You sound like a fucking retard.
Till The Vegas shooting I could not sell a bump stock to save my life in my shop. I had a few and they sat collecting dust for a few years. Then bleeding hearts like yourself lit your hair fire finding out some ass clown used bump stock equipped firearms in the Vegas shooting I could not keep them in stock after that. And Trump outlawed bumpstocks. And that did not stop any mass shootings, Obviously anyone could figure that out. Lol
ARs are just sporting rifle’s and can be chambered for multiple cartridges/calibers, And so called “high powered” is not a good description of any of them. It just makes the person calling them that sound childish, ignorant and just plain fucking stupid.
They are called magazines not fucking clips… Like I said you watch too many movies made by child molesting Hollywood types... lol

There’s a reason why he had to have more than one ar, Over the counter ARs do not pass military muster, They fail miserably after a very short time on full auto.

So like I’ve said all along political correctness makes people fucking retarded


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



I just did. He committed a violent act that killed more people than anyone else has been able to. He couldn't have done it without the weapons he chose. 

We're going around in circles and it begins with you not recognizing the severity of the crime. You're actively reducing it's weight only because you have an agenda behind it.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> I just did. He committed a violent act that killed more people than anyone else has been able to. He couldn't have done it without the weapons he chose.


With specificity, how does the fact an AR was used to create the most casualties in any mass shooting address, let along negate, the fact the number of casualties he created was _limited _by his choice of weapon?


----------



## Rustic (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


He had plenty of time, any firearm would’ve done the same. He just happen to be a fucking moron, Definitely a progressive.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Lol
Any firearm would’ve done the same...  Even pistols when it comes to pray and spray.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


You’re throwing rocks in a glass house, what weapon is used for the most violence in this country?
Hint... it’s not an ar. Lol


----------



## Rustic (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Lol
More frivolous gun control laws will not save a single soul, political correctness has made you fucking retarded


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


He "could" have done a lot of things but he DID was kill and injure 550 people in ten minutes.

What...that's not enough for you?


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Its about trust. More people trust the weapons more then they trust you. To many agendas that went well beyond the call of duty. To many lies. To many accusations of others. To many people destroyed. You are what you profess to detest.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> The LV shooter fired 1100 rounds, with 480 hits (58 Killed, 422 wounded) for a 43.6% hit rate,
> This is impressively low, given the target and distance.
> 
> Indeed, the casualties caused by LV shooter were -_limited_- by the fact he used a number of AR15s with bump stocks - he could have easily killed and wounded significantly more people with a different choice of weapon.
> ...


Horseshit.

Those people weren't killed with .223 rounds and bump stocks...The range from shooter(s) to victims, along with the fact that the rates of fire necessary to produce such a death toll, rules out such a close-quarters weapon.

Nice try, FBI.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

Lesh said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


I don't see where you meaningfully addressed the point in the OP.
I don't imagine I will, either.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

Oddball said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > The LV shooter fired 1100 rounds, with 480 hits (58 Killed, 422 wounded) for a 43.6% hit rate,
> ...


Wut?


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2019)

Any firearm would have been directly responsible for 500 casualties and over 50 dead from 400 yards in ten minutes?

Um no.

And you claim to be a firearms dealer and expert?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Any firearm would have been directly responsible for 500 casualties and over 50 dead from 400 yards in ten minutes?


There you are again, failing to meaningfully address the points made in the OP.


----------



## westwall (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> The LV shooter fired 1100 rounds, with 480 hits (58 Killed, 422 wounded) for a 43.6% hit rate,
> This is impressively low, given the target and distance.
> 
> Indeed, the casualties caused by LV shooter were -_limited_- by the fact he used a number of AR15s with bump stocks - he could have easily killed and wounded significantly more people with a different choice of weapon.
> ...






Yup.  I was talking to the lead FBI investigator and brought that up.  He also told me that there was 12 minute gap because the shooter got tired.

That saved a lot of lives as well.

Had the scumbag wanted to really do damage though, driving a semi into the venue would have been far worse.


----------



## westwall (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > The LV shooter fired 1100 rounds, with 480 hits (58 Killed, 422 wounded) for a 43.6% hit rate,
> ...







Because he was quite literally shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


An AR-15/M-16 is a weapon not suitable for ranges beyond about 150 yards...And the rate of fire necessary to produce that level of carnage would have jammed the receivers and melted the barrels.

I hate it when people who should be smarter (M-14 shooter?) buy a fairy tale narrative like the one being peddled in this shooting.


----------



## westwall (Aug 29, 2019)

Oddball said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...







I disagree with you Oddball, the AR platform is effective in its base form out to 460 meters.  I have one rifle I built up for competition that is 1/4MOA accurate all the way out to 1000 meters with 80gr VLD projectiles.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

Oddball said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


US infantry doctrine is built around the 300m effective range of the M16; aimed fire is accurate out to at least 600m.


> And the rate of fire necessary to produce that level of carnage would have jammed the receivers and melted the barrels.


He fired 1100 rounds in 10 minutes, through several guns.  Where's the issue?


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2019)

Oddball said:


> An AR-15/M-16 is a weapon not suitable for ranges beyond about 150 yards...And the rate of fire necessary to produce that level of carnage would have jammed the receivers and melted the barrels.



And yet the ranges were far in excess of that and he USED an AR-15 and managed to shoot 500 people...in ten minutes

Oh...


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

westwall said:


> I disagree with you Oddball, the AR platform is effective in its base form out to 460 meters.  I have one rifle I built up for competition that is 1/4MOA accurate all the way out to 1000 meters with 80gr VLD projectiles.


USAMU and USMCMU both use M16s for the same course of fire.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > An AR-15/M-16 is a weapon not suitable for ranges beyond about 150 yards...And the rate of fire necessary to produce that level of carnage would have jammed the receivers and melted the barrels.
> ...


I Must have missed the post where you addressed the points made in the OP.
Oh wait...  No, I didn't
Because you have yet to do so.


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> The LV shooter fired 1100 rounds, with 480 hits (58 Killed, 422 wounded) for a 43.6% hit rate,
> This is impressively low, given the target and distance.
> 
> Indeed, the casualties caused by LV shooter were -_limited_- by the fact he used a number of AR15s with bump stocks - he could have easily killed and wounded significantly more people with a different choice of weapon.
> ...


*He was part of The Obama Administration's Fast and Furious Operation that was still going on.  The shootings were a cover for a weapons deal gone wrong.

Interesting that there was a laptop at the scene who's hard drive mysteriously disappeared, and then a little while later his brother's house was raided, he was accused of accessing child porn and they confiscated all of his computer equipment too.*


----------



## westwall (Aug 29, 2019)

Lesh said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > An AR-15/M-16 is a weapon not suitable for ranges beyond about 150 yards...And the rate of fire necessary to produce that level of carnage would have jammed the receivers and melted the barrels.
> ...








He was 300 meters away, and he was shooting into a narrow confined space with 30,000 people in it.  I would have harmed more people with a pistol.  he was a poor shot, and thankfully he used a bump stock which made him shoot high for the majority of the time he was shooting.  He wanted to make a political statement more than anything else.  That's why he had rifles strewn all over the place even though he never used them.  It was a propaganda set up from the very beginning.

you should be asking yourself how the IRS allowed a clear sociopath to be employed by them for so long.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 29, 2019)

whitehall said:


> The media slipped up and referred to the country music concert as a "Trump Rally" and then they were desperate to quickly close the case and move on. The FBI with all it's vast psychological resources couldn't (didn't want to) determine that the shooter was a left winger with a psychological hangup against conservative (mostly) kids. For some reason it seems the Vegas swat team was off that night and the Officers who breached the door were something like dog handlers. The security staff was questionable as was the shooter's wife but nobody in the media (or the FBI) seemed interested in pursuing the conspiracy.


We do not know the bottom of the story, and it is forgotten, I put myself in the place of the families of the victims who still do not know the motivation of the shooting , as if the victims were not important.


----------



## elongobardi (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > We still don't know the motive and they did discover a arsenal of weapon .
> ...



I still want to know how he brought all of the rifles into the hotel with no one noticing.   Yes he probably made numerous trips with large duffel bags but still that is a lot of rifles and rounds.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

elongobardi said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Hotels do not routinely question the contents of their guest's luggage.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



STFU you gun-banning faggot. Evil men are going to do bad things.

If anything, gun regulations should be lessened in America.

We can't be cranking out quasi-state-babies though.

A lot of questions are unanswered about that shooting, people seeing shots coming from different angles n whatnot.

Very strange things. Also, many Filipinos are Muslims.

Here's my conspiracy theory: 2-3 perpetrators had him tied up in a corner while they did the shooting, then shot him and cut him loose and bailed.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



^Wingnut closet mating call. I'm not advocating for banning guns, I'm saying the argument presented in the OP is stupid. 



> If anything, gun regulations should be lessened in America.
> 
> We can't be cranking out quasi-state-babies though.
> 
> ...



There isn't even a whiff of evidence that more than one person is responsible. Jesus, the conspiracies, at what point will you ever say to yourself "How come this stuff never turns out to be true?". Eh, maybe it's the mind controlling fluoride in the water.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Hella lotta shots fired for an out-of-shape 64 year old to be running back and forth between 2 windows and keeping up with.

One volley sounded like a full-auto AK, NOT an AR.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Because he had a bump stock and plenty of time, dipshit.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



And unrealistic energy for a 64 year old, amirite?


----------



## Oddball (Aug 29, 2019)

westwall said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


Yeah, built up for competition....He had off-the-rack commercial pieces of junk.

And I've heard numerous recordings of the shooting...Those were NOT .223/5.56  rounds.....The "official"story is pure fantasy.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 29, 2019)

Oddball said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



The bullets and the casings would tell quite a bit. Nothing was ever released about that.

If 140 gr bullets were recovered, that wasn't an AR.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> The LV shooter fired 1100 rounds, with 480 hits (58 Killed, 422 wounded) for a 43.6% hit rate,
> This is impressively low, given the target and distance.
> 
> Indeed, the casualties caused by LV shooter were -_limited_- by the fact he used a number of AR15s with bump stocks - he could have easily killed and wounded significantly more people with a different choice of weapon.
> ...


--wow --great point 
thank god--yes--he murdered people
that is some of the dumbest shit I have ever heard!!!
actually, his shooting is BETTER than people TRAINED in weapons
here, cop shootings at 35% at CLOSE range!!!!
.....anyone who has researched police shootings knows it is not easy at all to hit HUMAN targets
New study on shooting accuracy: How does your agency stack up?
...at THAT range. he did very well ....you would not have been able to hit as many targets with single fire that quickly
it was *NIGHT TIME!!!!*
I've fired many times--- many years..pistol and rifle.....
etc


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Not really and there is no DNA or camera surveillance of anyone else. There is literally zero evidence of anyone else involved. There is video of trip after trip after trip of him hauling up something like 23 suite cases, because that's totally fucking normal.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 29, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Not just bullets and casings, but this act was perpetrated in Las Vegas; the city that had cameras everywhere before cameras everywhere was a thing.....Yet nearly all the footage from key points in the whole affair are mysteriously missing.

Anyone wanna buy a bridge?


----------



## Oddball (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


There's zero camera footage of anything.....I've seen one video of him hauling luggage, but none of it that looked like it contained the amount of weaponry that he allegedly had.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


and then what??!!!


----------



## harmonica (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


police shooting is WORSE


----------



## harmonica (Aug 29, 2019)

single fire is more accurate--but takes much more *TIME*


----------



## harmonica (Aug 29, 2019)

jesus christ ''''M14''  [hahahahh]
..this OP makes you seem like you're 14 years olds
''thank god'' he chose that weapon !!!!!
..idiotic OP per stats/common sense/etc....and very insensitive/immature


----------



## westwall (Aug 29, 2019)

Oddball said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...







I have heard the recordings as well, and i disagree with you.  The sound characteristics change in urban areas.  He actually had some very nice equipment.  It wasn't junk, and like i said, even a basic AR is good to 460 meters.  He was shooting at 325 meters.


----------



## westwall (Aug 29, 2019)

harmonica said:


> single fire is more accurate--but takes much more *TIME*







Not much.  Had he actually aimed he would have killed and wounded far more.  The fact that he used the bump stock absolutely saved lives.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 29, 2019)

westwall said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > single fire is more accurate--but takes much more *TIME*
> ...


jesus f christ --NO
that is some dumbshit
unless he trained -MORE than a few times---for night shooting from a hotel balcony
hahah-
1. you said ''wounded'' --wrong..NO WAY
2. if he used rocket propelled grenades/etc he would've killed more--blah blah
YOU people don't know FOR sure at all
..sorry --even if he used high tech scopes/etc, you still have to have the *DISCIPLINE*/training/know how to hit the target = per the above point--he wasn't trained
..you just don't go out and hit targets that far away at night!!
it takes a long time to learn how to shoot --I KNOW for a fact


----------



## elongobardi (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> elongobardi said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



I understand that.   I have done my share of traveling but the amount of trips he had to make with big bags should have peaked someone’s curiosity.     It wasn’t in one bag.     There were multiple large bags.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Like I said.  No one found that suspicious.   All those trips with that many suitcases.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westwall (Aug 29, 2019)

harmonica said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...








You are incredibly ignorant when it comes to firearms.  And pretty much everything else you opine about.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 29, 2019)

westwall said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I don't judge distance in meters.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2019)

harmonica said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




Moron, he was firing into a tightly packed crowd of over 22,000 people from an elevated, concealed and fortified position.....the bump stock firing raised the muzzle of the weapon sending rounds over the concert, saving lives....had he simply fired into the tightly packed crowd of over 22,000 people without the bumpstock more people would have died....you moron.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2019)

Lesh said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...




If he had used a rental truck he could have killed more...

Vegas shooter, firing from an elevated, concealed, fortified position into  tightly packed crowd of over 22,000 people,

Killed 58

Muslim terrorist in Nice, France with a rental truck... killed 86 in 5 minutes of driving....


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2019)

westwall said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > The LV shooter fired 1100 rounds, with 480 hits (58 Killed, 422 wounded) for a 43.6% hit rate,
> ...




They say he had a private pilots license and access to a plane, he could have killed a lot more with that flying it into the crowd....


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> ^Wingnut closet mating call. I'm not advocating for banning guns, I'm saying the argument presented in the OP is stupid.


And yet, you still cannot, with specificity, demonstrate how the fact an AR was used to create the most casualties in any mass shooting address, let along negate, the fact the number of casualties he created was _limited _by his choice of weapon.
You know this, of course.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Because he had a bump stock and plenty of time, dipshit.


Which is why he only got 480 hits in 10 minutes.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

harmonica said:


> --wow --great point
> thank god--yes--he murdered people
> that is some of the dumbest shit I have ever heard!!!


:roll:
Unlikely, as I am sure you read your posts.
When you can address my post in an intelligent and meaningful manner, let us know.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

harmonica said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Gotten a lot more hits and killed a lot more people.  Duh.
The fact he chose an AR limited the damage he could cause.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

harmonica said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Thank you, captain irrelevance.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


or sight adjustments in mils


----------



## harmonica (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


you people are just like the ''what ifs'''  in history forums
''if hitler had an Abom. if this . if that


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

harmonica said:


> you people are just like the ''what ifs'''  in history forums
> ''if hitler had an Abom. if this . if that


Thank you for adding nothing meaningful to the conversation.
Again.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 29, 2019)

harmonica said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I actually do judge distance in yards, and sight adjustments in mils, just like 90% of all Americans.


----------



## westwall (Aug 29, 2019)

2aguy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...








Nah, but driving a semi rig most certainly would have killed far more.  Thank the Gods he didn't do that.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


you don't understand it do you????
the police are TRAINED to shoot and they MISS
 it's the *SAME *with a rifle
it's EASY to shoot a target!!!--yes????  NO NO
...you think this guy is Carlos Hathcock!!!!!!!--NO NO
....we spent 2 WEEKS in marksmanship training ..1 whole week dry firing/positions/--sight picture drilled into our minds
..it's SO EASY--just sight picture --align front sight with rear sight
SO EASY--NO NO--not easy
it takes discipline
we had some, not many, that did NOT qualify...not everyone attained the highest medal = Expert......
it takes training and discipline


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 29, 2019)

harmonica said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Does shooting rabbits at a full run in the head qualify?


----------



## harmonica (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


discipline---
like a lot of other things take discipline
it's NOT easy to shoot
just like expenses-- o --so easy to not go in debt---just don't spend more than you make--so easy --yes???--NO,...it takes discipline
...keeping weight off--so easy --yes????? NO --it takes discipline
etc etc
.....I was one of the best shooters in my company because I had a lot of discipline--it's why I was promoted fairly quickly


----------



## westwall (Aug 29, 2019)

harmonica said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...







The police with rare exception are poorly trained at best.  You don't know shit about modern police work.  Nor do i believe anything you say about your prowess with a firearm.  You are too fucking ignorant to have any of us believe any of that shite you post.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 29, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


there's trick shooters that practice the same shots--etc 
not the same as shooting humans


----------



## harmonica (Aug 29, 2019)

westwall said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


sorry --it's true
...so the police are NOT trained???!!!


----------



## harmonica (Aug 29, 2019)

westwall said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


.....I had some country boy as a co-worker who was also in the USMC  ...he thought he was Mr Sniper/shooter --however I scored higher than he did
..sorry--I was one of the best shooters pistol and rifle


----------



## harmonica (Aug 29, 2019)

westwall said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


...you people are really shallow thinkers
..if I *AGREED* with you, you would believe me......
hahhahahhahahahahahhahaha
sorry--pal----I'm not afraid to tell it like it is


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> The LV shooter fired 1100 rounds, with 480 hits (58 Killed, 422 wounded) for a 43.6% hit rate,
> This is impressively low, given the target and distance.
> 
> Indeed, the casualties caused by LV shooter were -_limited_- by the fact he used a number of AR15s with bump stocks - he could have easily killed and wounded significantly more people with a different choice of weapon.
> ...


*I don't think he had any military training, he would have used the .308 round heavy barrel.   You don't need 4 long guns unless you are bringing friends. LOL   They gave me one with two bbls for change outs.  I  still have my money on a Nut Job I don't understand their thinking, and he proved what?  Nothing.    I ll never know and it will fade *


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

harmonica said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Tell us the difference between a point target and an area target.


----------



## cnm (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> The LV shooter fired 1100 rounds, with 480 hits (58 Killed, 422 wounded) for a 43.6% hit rate,
> This is impressively low, given the target and distance.


Complete bullshit. Over 40% is exceptional.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...





> The incident is *the deadliest mass shooting committed by an individual in the history of the United States*.


godamn--you are WORSE than 2Aguy for pro gun arguments..I didn't think anyone could be worse
....


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2019)

harmonica said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




No, moron, not when you are firing into a tightly packed crowd of over 22,000 people, you dope.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 29, 2019)

westwall said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...





> *worst mass shooting in modern American history*


sure--good thing he chose THAT weapon


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

cnm said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > The LV shooter fired 1100 rounds, with 480 hits (58 Killed, 422 wounded) for a 43.6% hit rate,
> ...


Said no one who knows anything about the subject.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

harmonica said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


What's that?
You don't know the difference between a point target and an area target?
Thanks.
When you can, with specificity, demonstrate how the fact an AR was used to create the most casualties in any mass shooting address, let along negate, the fact the number of casualties he created was _limited _by his choice of weapon.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

elongobardi said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



He did over several days often using different hotel staff to help him.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > ^Wingnut closet mating call. I'm not advocating for banning guns, I'm saying the argument presented in the OP is stupid.
> ...



He used multiple ARs, bump stocks and extended clips, what else do you want to know? Are you into this idiotic conspiracy crap too?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Because he had a bump stock and plenty of time, dipshit.
> ...



For somebody with little skill over that distance he probably didn't have to try real hard either, just went through a lot of ammo, no skills needed.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Agreed – a truly inane thread premise.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


And yet, you STILLcannot, with specificity, demonstrate how the fact an AR was used to create the most casualties in any mass shooting address, let along negate, the fact the number of casualties he created was _limited _by his choice of weapon.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I notice your inability to meaningfully argue against it.
As per the norm.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


And thus, was limited in the number of casualties he could cause by his poor choice in weapons.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Why do I need to describe with specificity? Seems irrelevant. He did it. I don't think he'd have the same success with a bolt action rifle. Or a handgun. I'm sure you think you could beat his record though nobody else has.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Not really. Because he could sputter out dozens of rounds due to a bump stock he probably didn't have to try very hard. Just point and shoot, he still had thousands of rounds to go through so it's not like he needed to be economic about it or even bother aiming, just point in a general area and ruin hundreds of peoples' day and lives.

I'm so sorry the AR is used a lot during mass shootings and once again I hate to break it to you but in the largest mass shooting in U.S. history it was multiple ARs by one guy. You can tell me all day long his weapon of choice wasn't a good one, it apparently was enough to be a record. Can't help it if you are having a difficult time dealing with that.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



C_Clayton_Jones was succinct and to the point, the arguments presented in this thread are....shocker...lame as per usual. I mean you have one special retard who is trying to find a way to blame Muslims, what a fuckin' clown.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Because it demonstrates your knowledge and understanding of the issue.
Which you apparently do not have.
And so, regardless of the fact an AR was used to create the most casualties in any mass shooting, the fact the number of casualties he created was _limited _by his choice of weapon


> I don't think he'd have the same success with a bolt action rifle. Or a handgun



And thus, you further demonstrate your lack of knowledge and understanding of the issue.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Regardless of the fact an AR was used to create the most casualties in any mass shooting, the fact the number of casualties he created was _limited _by his choice of weapon.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


And, like you, provided absolutely no substance in his response.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



How many people have you managed to murder in a mass shooting? Zero? OK, let me know when you're an expert on the subject, so far you're just a hack. 



> And so, regardless of the fact an AR was used to create the most casualties in any mass shooting, the fact the number of casualties he created was _limited _by his choice of weapon
> 
> 
> > I don't think he'd have the same success with a bolt action rifle. Or a handgun
> ...



Oh, OK. I guess you think he'd do better with no skills and a bolt action rifle. I doubt that.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



I have actually. I've pointed out that there was no evidence of multiple shooters and this guy has killed more people in a mass shooting than anyone else and I don't think with his limited skill he could have done it with just any weapon.

What is the premise of your argument? If you were the mass shooter what would you have done differently that would have created 500 casualties?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> How many people have you managed to murder in a mass shooting? Zero? OK, let me know when you're an expert on the subject, so far you're just a hack.


Why do you refuse to understand that regardless of the fact an AR was used to create the most casualties in any mass shooting, the fact the number of casualties he created was _limited _by his choice of weapon?


> > And thus, you further demonstrate your lack of knowledge and understanding of the issue.
> 
> 
> Oh, OK. I guess you think he'd do better with no skills and a bolt action rifle. I doubt that.


Its sad how you are _so _limited in your understanding of the subject that you think his only other options were handguns and manually-operated rifles.
You should be embarrassed of your ignorance.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



When did I mention multiple shooters?



> What is the premise of your argument?


You really should read the OP, and pay better attention.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > How many people have you managed to murder in a mass shooting? Zero? OK, let me know when you're an expert on the subject, so far you're just a hack.
> ...



For starters you haven't proven otherwise and I already told you, this guy wasn't a marksman. He was able to use a few ARs, bump stock and extended clips to his advantage and just spray everyone, I don't think he would know how to do anything else. It was very successful, more so than any other mass shooting.




> > > And thus, you further demonstrate your lack of knowledge and understanding of the issue.
> >
> >
> > Oh, OK. I guess you think he'd do better with no skills and a bolt action rifle. I doubt that.
> ...



How so? You don't seem to be able to provide any argument except if he used something other than an AR...but you don't go further than that.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



The other idiot did and you didn't bother to call out his moronic argument over it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 30, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Really?  Exactly how does each of those drugs affect physical capabilities?  The answer is none, in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 30, 2019)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > The media slipped up and referred to the country music concert as a "Trump Rally"
> ...



That's what you get for watching MSNBC, CNN, and reading the Washington Post, and New York Times.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 30, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > You haven't proved anything. While I can demonstrate that a guy with several ARs, extended clips and bump stocks can commit the largest mass shooting to date.
> ...



Bullshit.  Is that what you were going for? That makes no sense.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 30, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > How do you aim a quarter mile away with no scope?
> ...



He could not see that far.  You seem unfamiliar with how he sprayed and prayed to hit people.  He could no more see his targets than Dolly Parton can see her shoes!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 30, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > I just did. He committed a violent act that killed more people than anyone else has been able to. He couldn't have done it without the weapons he chose.
> ...



How many times are you going to post this retarded statement?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Yeah, I'm not sure what this guy's deal is. He's creating an argument for the sole purpose of defending a political point of view and nobody is asking for it. Whether one is for an assault weapons ban or not his argument is just plain retarded.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 30, 2019)

elongobardi said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Agree, The shooting was premeditated and we have no motivation, nothing in what was found on Paddock, not a word … we are taking for fools.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 30, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


He was already drinking in the early morning while taking medication for anxiety so his senses were affected by alcohol and the drugs also affected him for sure in his vision when he was supposedly shooting out of the two windows


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 30, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Here....let me respond as clayton....

post hoc....blah blah blah.......2nd amendment jurisprudence....blah blah blah.....


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




In the time he had a bolt action rifle would have worked to kill more people....he could have used a bigger bullet and actually hit more people with fewer bullets used.........he wouldn't have been firing over the crowd because he wouldn't have been using a bump stock.....


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




He was firing into a tightly packed crowd of over 22,000 people who didn't know they were being shot at.........

He would have killed more people with a bolt action rifle because he wouldn't have wasted bullets with muzzle lift due to the bump stock.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




If he hadn't used the bump stock, more people would be dead.   

And location selection had the biggest effect on the death rate......at Virginia Tech the shooter used 2 pistols and killed 32.... the Vegas shooter firing into a crowd of over 22,000 only killed 58........and Luby's cafe the shooter killed 24 with 2 pistols......

Target location and other factors create more deaths....not weapon type....

The Russian Polytechnic shooter used a 5 shot, tube fed, pump action shotgun and killed 20 injuring 40.....


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 30, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



You think he was so inebriated that he could not see a crowd at a concert venue 1200 feet from his room on the 32nd floor?

How do you know he was taking his meds?  Did you watch him take them?  Did the toxicology reports say he was incapable of firing weapons?

I have medications that are for three months that have 360 pills.  I don't take them all in one day.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Doubt the guy had the skills.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Based on your opinion? Not good enough. He used a bump stock, several ARs and extended clips to become the most successful mass shooter in our country's history without having any extensive training. 



> And location selection had the biggest effect on the death rate......at Virginia Tech the shooter used 2 pistols and killed 32.... the Vegas shooter firing into a crowd of over 22,000 only killed 58........and Luby's cafe the shooter killed 24 with 2 pistols......



Yes and he couldn't have accomplished his task without randomly spraying a crowd, sure the venue made a difference, combined with equipment he used. 



> Target location and other factors create more deaths....not weapon type....
> 
> The Russian Polytechnic shooter used a 5 shot, tube fed, pump action shotgun and killed 20 injuring 40.....



It's odd because that weapon type more often than not is used in many if not most of our deadliest mass shootings.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> > Why do you refuse to understand that regardless of the fact an AR was used to create the most casualties in any mass shooting, the fact the number of casualties he created was _limited _by his choice of weapon?
> 
> 
> For starters you haven't proven otherwise....


You refuse to understand the facts I laid out because I haven't disproved those facts?
Wow.   Desperate you are.


> > You should be embarrassed of your ignorance.
> 
> 
> How so? You don't seem to be able to provide any argument except if he used something other than an AR...but you don't go further than that.


Allow me to, again, lessen your ignorance.
The shooter had more than $30,000 worth of rifles in his room.
With that amount of money, time and effort, he could have easily bought a water-cooled M1917 machine gun w/ a tripod and fired 4-5 thousand rounds of .30-06 into that crowd in that same 10 minutes.
I shall grant you the benefit of the doubt and assume you understand how significantly this would have increased his casualty count.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> The other idiot did and you didn't bother to call out his moronic argument over it.


After you take the time to actually  red the OP, report back here with the my argument.
Thanks


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Sure it does.
He could have easily chose weaponry that  would have greatly increased the number of casualties.
Thus, the damage he caused was limited by the weapons he chose.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Um...
You think you can't see man-sized targets at 400yds, and hit them with iron sights?
Yes, he sprayed and prayed, but that doesn't mean he couldn't see what he was shooting at.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > With specificity, how does the fact an AR was used to create the most casualties in any mass shooting address, let along negate, the fact the number of casualties he created was _limited _by his choice of weapon?
> ...


It's a _question_.
How many times will you avoid it?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


English must not be your first language.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Based on your opinion? Not good enough. He used a bump stock, several ARs and extended clips to become the most successful mass shooter in our country's history without having any extensive training.


And, had he chosen a more effective platform, he would have created more casualties.
Thus, the number of casualties was _limited _by his choice of weapon.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 30, 2019)

Dalia said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


You’ve asked questions that indicate you don’t even understand the AR15 and then you go on to pontificate and opine on how he would’ve been able to handle that weapon. Why don’t you just go research firearms and learn about them yourself? It’s ridiculous that you’re giving opinions on something you’ve clearly indicated you don’t even understand.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Better at it than anyone else?  I’m not aware of anyone else firing rifles from an elevated position over an entire concert full of thousands of people, are you?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 30, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



How would ge get access to that type of weaponry?  Care to explain?

That's why your argument is bullshit.  You made a claim and failed to provide any support for your asinine logic.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 30, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



You are shooting those man-sized targets in the dark while they are moving?

The stench of bullshit in your posts is overpowering!


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


M1917A1 for sale.  2, actually.
M1919s and M60s, too.
Belt Guns | DealerNFA


> That's why your argument is bullshit.  You made a claim and failed to provide any support for your asinine logic.


Do I -really- need to explain the capacity of such a weapon to increase the number of casualties in this incident?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


The area was lit by the surrounding ambient light, and he was elevated.
There's no reason to think he could not see what he was shooting at.


> The stench of bullshit in your posts is overpowering!


I'm sorry you aren't familiar with firearms at the basic level.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 30, 2019)

Paulie said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


I did not know that I had to ask your permission to ask a question? and you are wrong, I said that Paddock had health problems and that he would have had trouble getting from one window to another (if he did drink and took medication). as I said in one of my posts that you could read, he drank and was on medication and no  Admiral Rockwell Tory, I was not there to see if he had really taken his medicine


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



How do you know? He obviously was capable enough.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



$22k?  Looks heavy. He apparently didn't need to spend that much. You're point still smacks right into the fact that what he did was worse than anyone else before him.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


He spent $30k or more on the guns he had, and they weighed more.


> You're point still smacks right into the fact that what he did was worse than anyone else before him.


Fact remains:   The number of casualties he created was _limited _by his choice of weapon.
Why do you refuse to understand this?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



He used multiple windows, was this old man supposed to haul around a 30 + lb weapon back and forth while also defending his hotel room door with a weapon he would have been unfamiliar with?


> > You're point still smacks right into the fact that what he did was worse than anyone else before him.
> 
> 
> Fact remains:   The number of casualties he created was _limited _by his choice of weapon.
> Why do you refuse to understand this?



How do you know this? You're not an expert on what weapons can do in the hands of people with various skill levels in a mass shooting.

The only fact we have is that he used ARs, bump stocks and extended clips to become the deadliest mass shooter in U.S. history.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > He spent $30k or more on the guns he had, and they weighed more.
> ...


He didn't need to.  A single 1917, on a tripod, from one window, is all he needed.


> > Fact remains:   The number of casualties he created was _limited _by his choice of weapon.
> > Why do you refuse to understand this?
> 
> 
> How do you know this?.


Allow me to, AGAIN, lessen your ignorance:

The shooter had more than $30,000 worth of rifles in his room.
With that amount of money, time and effort, he could have easily bought a water-cooled M1917 machine gun w/ a tripod and fired 4-5 thousand rounds of .30-06 into that crowd in that same 10 minutes.
Do I need to explain to you how this would significantly increased his casualty count?

Fact remains: The number of casualties he created was _limited _by his choice of weapon.
Why do you refuse to understand this?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...





M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Editing my posts again? You're not an expert. What were the views he had between the two windows? How about the door? How about the fact that this guy did more than anyone else and you're trying to explain he wasn't successful. The high body count says otherwise and you haven't presented an argument to get past that.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



What skill do you have to have to shoot into a tightly packed crowd of 22,000 people in a surprise attack, from a concealed position with the concert hiding the sound of your shooting?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Editing my posts again?


Fact:  
He could have easily bought a water-cooled M1917 machine gun w/ a tripod and fired 4-5 thousand rounds of .30-06 into that crowd in that same 10 minutes.
Why do you refuse to understand how this would significantly increase his casualty count?
Fact:  
The number of casualties he created was _limited _by his choice of weapon.
Why do you refuse to understand this?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Wrong...hand guns are the most popular gun for mass shooters, not rifles.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



I don't. Neither do either of you as you've never done it. I go off the end result. 1 guy, multiple ARs, bump stocks and extended clips killed more people in a mass shooting than anyone else in this country. If his desire was to kill people he was more successful than anyone else.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

2aguy said:


> What skill do you have to have to shoot into a tightly packed crowd of 22,000 people in a surprise attack, from a concealed position with the concert hiding the sound of your shooting?


Leave him be - he has 2 days to get is talking point quota in and he's WAY behind.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Deadliest mass shootings.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> 1 guy, multiple ARs, bump stocks and extended clips killed more people in a mass shooting than anyone else in this country. If his desire was to kill people he was more successful than anyone else.


None of this changes the fact the number of casualties he created was _limited _by his choice of weapon.
Why do you refuse to understand this?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 30, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...




You just need the right paperwork and you can get that weapon....since he obviously didn't have a criminal background that would pinged and would keep him from getting one, since he obviously had the time and the money.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > What skill do you have to have to shoot into a tightly packed crowd of 22,000 people in a surprise attack, from a concealed position with the concert hiding the sound of your shooting?
> ...



You haven't presented an argument other than trying to tell us the guy who was responsible for the deadliest mass shooting in U.S. history used ineffective tools. The end result defies you. Other than implying you're some sort of expert on the topic (you're not) doesn't add anything.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Editing my posts again?
> ...



Fact, he didn't need to.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 30, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...




You just have to fire into the crowd without the muzzle raising because of the bump stock....simply firing semi-auto would do the trick........all of your rounds would hit the crowd, none would rise over and miss the concert area.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




One.... 58....

32, Virginia Tech... 2 pistols.  More than parkland and sandy hook

24, Luby's Cafe, 2 pistols..... more than parkland, 2 less than sandy hook...

You don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


And now, you've moved from talking points to outright lies.

Fact:  The number of casualties he created was _limited _by his choice of weapon.
Why do you refuse to understand this?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


I'm sorry - you didn't address the questions I aksed.
I'll put them in *bold *so you don't miss them this time

Fact: 
He could have easily bought a water-cooled M1917 machine gun w/ a tripod and fired 4-5 thousand rounds of .30-06 into that crowd in that same 10 minutes.
*Why do you refuse to understand how this would significantly increase his casualty count?*
Fact: 
The number of casualties he created was _limited _by his choice of weapon.
*Why do you refuse to understand this?
*
Well?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

2aguy said:


> You just have to fire into the crowd without the muzzle raising because of the bump stock....


A little rigging will keep the muzzle from rising.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



1. Las Vegas, NV - 58 killed (400 + wounded by gunfire)
2. Orlando, FL - 49 killed (53 wounded)
4. Sutherland Springs, TX - 26 killed (20 wounded)
5. Sandy Hook, CT - 26 killed (2 wounded)


4 out of the top 5 were committed with ARs. I guess I was right, gee, how did that happen? They are also on average more recent than your 2 examples.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



I haven't lied. And that's not a fact, that's an opinion. He used the guns he was somewhat at least comfortable with and he did it without any training.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Because the question is irrelevant. I'm not arguing there aren't more effective means, I'm saying the means were effective enough to make him the most prolific mass shooter in U.S. history. Somehow you think that negates an argument for an AWB, It doesn't at all. It's like saying cherry bombs should be legal because of grenades.



> Fact:
> The number of casualties he created was _limited _by his choice of weapon.
> *Why do you refuse to understand this?
> *
> Well?



He could have chose a hand gun or a pump action shot gun, he didn't. He chose weapons that got the job done well enough to put him on top of the heap.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Yes.....he had to fire into a tightly packed crowd of over 22,000 people, at night, firing from surprise and concealment.....vs Virginia tech 32 killed   with 2 pistols.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Yeah, I guess we can assume that an AR shooting into a crowd of people is more deadly than some little shit creeping around a college campus with two pistols. That's a great argument to use against an AWB, idiot.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




The Assault weapon ban is stupid....does nothing to save lives.   Again, they will kill 20 with a tube fed, 5 shot, pump action shotgun., injured 40....so he could have  killed more...... could have killed more with better location choice...

Virginia Tech, 32 killed with 2 pistols....

Luby's Cafe 24 killed with 2 pistols....

The only reason Vegas was worse was he learned from the ones from before, hence shooting into a crowd that size and from that location....


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


The above state is another lie; the first lie is that I have not presented an argument.


> And that's not a fact, that's an opinion.


_Another _lie, as both of my statements...
- He could have easily bought a water-cooled M1917 machine gun w/ a tripod and fired 4-5 thousand rounds of .30-06 into that crowd in that same 10 minutes.
- The number of casualties he created was _limited _by his choice of weapon.
...are indeed facts

All you have are lies and talking points.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



I'm not defending or promoting an AWB, I'm saying the moronic argument in the OP is lame and misses the mark. Where as you two will argue anything no matter how stupid it is to protect your interests. In other words you'll lie to make a point.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Hey, shit stain, you don't know what you are talking about...the 5 shot, pump action shotgun, killed 20, the guy with the rifle at Gilroy only 3, and parkland, with a rifle 18....you shit pile...... you don't know what you are talking about....32 killed with 2 pistols in Virginia Tech....24 at Luby's Cafe with 2 pistols.....


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Because the question is irrelevant...


All you have are lies and talking points.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> I'm not defending or promoting an AWB...


All you have are lies and talking points.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



You haven't presented an argument. Or at least not a good one given the outcome of the Las Vegas shooting. "It could have been worse" in the face of the country's deadliest mass shooting is something I would hardly call an argument.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> You haven't presented an argument.


Another lie.
All you have are lies and talking points.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



From what distance was that shotgun used? Do you think it would have been that effective from the 32nd floor? No? Thanks.

You can argue guns used. The AR is responsible for 4 out of the 5 with the highest casulty count.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




And you say it was the weapon....I say it was the location of the attack.......  

He had 22,000 people...tightly packed...and he only killed 58....

At Virginia Tech the shooter had to run around and still managed to kill 32 with 2 pistols........

You don't understand the issue.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not defending or promoting an AWB...
> ...



Haven't lied once.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




No, dip shit...... the weapon isn't the issue.....the location is....the shotgun shooter picked the location for his attack......

Had the shooter in Vegas used a bolt action rifle, he could have killed more....since none of his shots would have gone over the crowd into the empty field....and the slower shooting would not have drawn the attention of the crowd the way the bump stock fire did, causing them to scatter....


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


That's the -5th- lie, just on this page.
But then, you have are lies and talking points.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



It was both, do you really have a point? The combination seemed to have been effective. 



> He had 22,000 people...tightly packed...and he only killed 58....



He wasn't a good shot he was far away and it was dark, still managed to kill more than anyone else. I'm sure you're totally fine with ARs in the vicinity of 22k people gathered together and most likely feel it's an infringement on your freedom if you are forced to leave your gun behind in the same circumstance. 



> At Virginia Tech the shooter had to run around and still managed to kill 32 with 2 pistols........
> 
> You don't understand the issue.



What don't I understand? The Las Vegas shooter picked a target rich environment, brought the weapons and equipment to top everyone else and he did.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> What don't I understand? The Las Vegas shooter picked a target rich environment, brought the weapons and equipment to top everyone else and he did.


And the number of casualties he cause were _limited _by his choice of weapon.
Go ahead - lie to us some more.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



The entire event is the issue to include the weapons, equipment and location. Why wouldn't it be? 



> Had the shooter in Vegas used a bolt action rifle, he could have killed more....since none of his shots would have gone over the crowd into the empty field....and the slower shooting would not have drawn the attention of the crowd the way the bump stock fire did, causing them to scatter....



How do you know this? Would he have been effective with a bolt action? Or just spray the crowd? You don't know if he would have been better or not as you're not an expert on the subject of mass shootings. 

He used weapons that put him on top, that is a fact.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > What don't I understand? The Las Vegas shooter picked a target rich environment, brought the weapons and equipment to top everyone else and he did.
> ...



Or gained depending on what you compare that to. If he were firing hand guns from his hotel window I don't think he would have done any better. Shot gun, nope. 

He brought the weapons and equipment (bump stocks, thousands of rounds of ammo and extended clips) to top the list. He used weapons that are relatively affordable and he did it. 4 out of the top 5 mass shootings were committed with ARs. Did they all pick the wrong weapon?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> He brought the weapons and equipment (bump stocks, thousands of rounds of ammo and extended clips) to top the list. He used weapons that are relatively affordable and he did it. 4 out of the top 5 mass shootings were committed with ARs


And the number of casualties he cause were _limited _by his choice of weapon.
Go ahead - lie to us some more.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> He used weapons that put him on top, that is a fact.


And the number of casualties he cause were _limited _by his choice of weapon.
Go ahead - lie to us some more.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > He brought the weapons and equipment (bump stocks, thousands of rounds of ammo and extended clips) to top the list. He used weapons that are relatively affordable and he did it. 4 out of the top 5 mass shootings were committed with ARs
> ...



You don't know this. He appears to use what he was comfortable with and it was enough. I'm not arguing there aren't more effective weapons. I'm saying your OP is not a valid argument against an AWB. 

Like I said, because grenades exist doesn't mean cherry bombs should be legal.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> You don't know this.


*Fact*:
He could have easily bought a water-cooled M1917 machine gun w/ a tripod and fired 4-5 thousand rounds of .30-06 into that crowd in that same 10 minutes.
*Thus:*
The number of casualties he created was _limited _by his choice of weapon.


> I'm saying your OP is not a valid argument against an AWB.


   
Cite the post where I discuss any AWB in any way shape of form
Go ahead.  I _*dare *_you.
   

C'mon.  Lie to us some more.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > You don't know this.
> ...



I'm not arguing against your 'fact'. I'm saying the AR was more than he needed and did not limit him. Or I suppose it limited him like going 0-60 in a Mustang GT would be slower than in a Lambo. The Mustang is still fast and more familiar. 



> > I'm saying your OP is not a valid argument against an AWB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is no other point to your post.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 30, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


You’re saying you think a man who carried an arsenal of weapons undetected up to a hotel room had “trouble moving from one window to another”?  Is that seriously what you’re trying to say?  You don’t think that sounds fucking ridiculous?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

Paulie said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



Many of them need idiotic conspiracies to remain true to their religion.... I mean ideology.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 30, 2019)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Not just that, but an elevated position to boot. He could’ve just tossed 1 grenade into the crowd and killed more people than he did with over 1000 rounds fired.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Guns and economics, 2 subjects that the left seems to know almost nothing about beyond what they’ve heard about on the news and yet they still have the answers to all of it.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

Paulie said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



I'm on the left. What have I said in this thread that you disagree with?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> I'm not arguing against your 'fact'


So you AGREE:
The number of casualties he created was _limited _by his choice of weapon
Good.


> There is no other point to your post.


What's that?   You CAN'T cite the post where I discuss any AWB in any way shape of form?
Do you always argue straw-men, or is today somehow special?


----------



## Dalia (Aug 30, 2019)

Paulie said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


That's what I say, and I'm not the only one to think that it was not be Paddock who would have been the shooter, I already have long discuss about the subject when it happens but my thread was closer for some Reason.
Las Vegas shooting: Reports of shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not arguing against your 'fact'
> ...



No, I neither agree or disagree, it's irrelevant and I have already stated. 



> > There is no other point to your post.
> 
> 
> What's that?   You CAN'T cite the post where I discuss any AWB in any way shape of form?
> Do you always argue straw-men, or is today somehow special?



There are weapons that shoot more bullets per second, they have advantages and disadvantages like anything else in life. Ok, so?


----------



## Paulie (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Everything.  I read your posts and I see nothing that indicates you understand firearms.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

Paulie said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



What did I miss? Name one or two things.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > So you AGREE:
> ...


Are you or are you not aware of the fact he had within his means to choose weapons that could have significantly increased his casualty count?


> It's irrelevant and I have already stated.


You cannot demonstrate how anything I have said is irrelevant to my point.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 30, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


I don't know how HE would have fared with them. And it's irrelevant. 



> > It's irrelevant and I have already stated.
> 
> 
> You cannot demonstrate how anything I have said is irrelevant to my point.



His ARs were effective, I don't know how he would have done with anything else given he had no training, the options he used were effective. 

So, what is the point of your thread? That the AR isn't the most powerful weapon? Ok, so what?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 30, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Are you or are you not aware of the fact he had within his means to choose weapons that could have significantly increased his casualty count?
> ...


Look at you - unable to honestly address the question, and then dishonestly declare that question irrelevant.


> His ARs were effective, I don't know how he would have done with anything else given he had no training, the options he used were effective.


And thus, you cannot demonstrate how anything I said is irrelevant to my point.

Let's try again:
Are you or are you not aware of the fact he had within his means to choose weapons that could have significantly increased his casualty count?
I look forward to your continued avoidance.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 30, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Concerts are dark for a reason dumbass!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 31, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Do I really need to tell you that you must have a license to own a machine gun such as that ancient POS?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 31, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



I am almost 59 years old and do simulated combat against special operations troops from 3 services. One of my cohorts is over 60 and recently had a heart attack.  I carry an AK-47 loaded with blanks around our urban combat range.

You obviously have no clue how easy to operate an AR-15 is. My grandsons who are 10 and 13 have no problem with it. My 62 year-old wife has a hip replacement and still has no problem with it.

What you are doing is making a huge assumption based on facts not in evidence.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 31, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Editing my posts again?
> ...



No he could NOT have *easily* bought a water-cooled M1917.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 31, 2019)

2aguy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



He used the word "easily" as though he could walk into a gun store down the street and carry it to the hotel room.  Also, would that not be a little more difficult to conceal in your luggage?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 31, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > You haven't presented an argument.
> ...



If you don;t stop copy and posting the same damn thing, I am reporting you for spamming.  Discuss please.  It is irritating as hell to read the same post 4 times on the same page of a thread!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 31, 2019)

Paulie said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



You don't anything about grenades, do you?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 31, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



My God, a fucking parrot got access to a computer and is posting the same drivel over and over again!

Stop it!


----------



## Dalia (Aug 31, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


From my old thread :westwall : Bump stocks are physically very tiring. I was talking to one of the fbi agents involved in the investigation and they agree that he had to stop and take a break because he was so fatigued. 
And do you think there was a lot of mass shooting from a 60 year old man?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 31, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



YOU, not someone else, was talking to an FBI agent?  Were you a suspect? If what you say is true, that FBI agent is just as guilty as Comey was for talking about an active investigation.  I think you are making this shit up!

Why would a bump stock be tiring? I fire AK-47s on full auto and never get tired.  Your story is pure fantasy created to shore up your weak argument.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 31, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


The answer from Westwall is enough to convince anyone that Paddock was tired, but if you insist that it was not, it's your choice.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 31, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



So in other words, you are just gullible and accept everything to be the Gospel truth with no evidence?

You know I talked to the Sheriff who told me that Paddock liked to exercise horses.  Do you believe that?

You do know that a paddock is a small enclosure where you exercise horses, right?


----------



## Dalia (Aug 31, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I believe Westwal when he says he's talk to an agent, are you calling him a liar?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 31, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Unless he can document it, yes, I would call him a liar because that claim makes zero sense.  You on the other hand, are simply gullible.


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...








Was in Paris, where more anti gun laws than even you dreamed of are already in effect.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 31, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I'm not gullible as you say, you do not have a police report, you do not have the autopsy report, you were not there and you tknow for sure it's Paddock who was the shooter, he alone and no one else, it is rather you who are gullible


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...









The head of the DHS Fusion Center is a good friend of mine, I talked to the FBI agent when he was there presenting what they had.

My friend invited me to listen in.


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...







Bump stocks are different.  I own machineguns and can shoot them for days, but a bump stock beats the shit out of you.

It's how they are designed.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 31, 2019)

westwall said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



So your FBI agent committed a crime.  Thanks for admitting that he spoke to you with no authorization about an investigation, the same thing the FBI IG nailed Comey with.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 31, 2019)

westwall said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Sorry, not buying it!  I think you are full of shit!


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 31, 2019)

westwall said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




Mass shootings are relatively rare in France. The AR has been used in 4 out of 5  most deadliest mass shootings in the U.S. where gun laws are lax compared to other countries. But this isn't even something I'm arguing.

If you want more gun laws then by all means please start more topics like in this thread.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 31, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


When you watch the videos taken from the point of view of the people at the concert, you'll see there is plenty of light.
Dumbass.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 31, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I'm sorry -- you sidestepped the question.   I'll ask again:
Do I -really- need to explain the capacity of such a weapon to increase the number of casualties in this incident?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 31, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Because?
He had the money,and he was legally able to own a machine gun.  Buying one would take a little extra time - which he had - and nothing else.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 31, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Bring it, cupcake.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 31, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


That's cute, cupcake - posting like this is a real-time conversation.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 31, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> Mass shootings are relatively rare in France. The AR has been used in 4 out of 5  most deadliest mass shootings in the U.S. where gun laws are lax compared to other countries.


Let's try again:
Are you or are you not aware of the fact he had within his means to choose weapons that could have significantly increased his casualty count?
I look forward to your continued avoidance.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 31, 2019)

westwall said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




Second worst was in Norway, 77 people killed.  The paris attack, 135.....

Then you have South Korea, 56 people killed


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 31, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mass shootings are relatively rare in France. The AR has been used in 4 out of 5  most deadliest mass shootings in the U.S. where gun laws are lax compared to other countries.
> ...



He didn't appear to have a lot if any training, he chose the weapons and equipment that fit his skill level most likely and the result was devastating.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 31, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



I sidestepped the question because it is


M14 Shooter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



He did not have time. He had a set date and you are making assumptions not in evidence, just like everyone else.

You ignore all kind of information that you would need. Where would he get the ammo? How would he hide a much larger weapon?

You just a talking shit!


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...







Yes, because the violent people who do them are rare.  Unlike this country where we have been importing them for 50 years.  Europe has imported a couple of million of them and lo and behold their violent crime rate, gun crimes included, is exploding.  It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that out.

So why do you have so much trouble recognizing the obvious?


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...







No, he didn't have a set date.  He was looking at venues all over the country.  he was planning the crime for months.  But it doesn't matter.  Had his goal been purely to kill people he would have driven a semi tractor trailer rig through the venue.  He would have killed hundreds at the very least.  His goal was to make a political statement.  

The question is who was he working for.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 31, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


As predicted, you avoided my question.
Let's try again:
Are you or are you not aware of the fact he had within his means to choose weapons that could have significantly increased his casualty count?
I look forward to your continued avoidance.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 31, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry -- you sidestepped the question.   I'll ask again:
> ...


The answer is yes?
If you are so ignorant about subject that I need to explain to you the capacity of such a weapon to increase the number of casualties in this incident, why do you bother posting?


> > He had the money,and he was legally able to own a machine gun.  Buying one would take a little extra time - which he had - and nothing else.
> 
> 
> He did not have time. He had a set date and you are making assumptions not in evidence, just like everyone else.


He had been planning an attack like we saw in LV for at least 18 moths prior - how is that not enough time to legally obtain an M1917A1?


> Where would he get the ammo?


The below website in an example, not an advertisement
Ammo Deals | gun.deals
As much as you want, delivered to your door.


> How would he hide a much larger weapon?


He "hid" 26 rifles. a shotgun and a handgun - why do you think he would have any issue "hiding" a single MG, tripod an ammo?

How is it you do not know the answers to these questions?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 31, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Have you seen the size of that weapon? Don't be a dumbass! Ever try to buy beltfed ammo?


----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...







Yeah, it's easy to buy belted ammo.  I have around 20,000 rounds on link.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 1, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


At this point, it is clear your ignorance is willful.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 1, 2019)

westwall said:


> Yeah, it's easy to buy belted ammo.  I have around 20,000 rounds on link.


It doesn't take much to figure out you but the ammo, and you buy the links/belts.


----------



## 22lcidw (Sep 1, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


No matter what you do. No matter how you spin it......you will never, ever slow down the mass shootings. You are the cause. Since you will not cease and decist with the propaganda and you have endless resources from the globalists, it is moot point. You drive people crazy. Because many of your elite are crazy. Crazy that makes laws to affect our nation. And you like plenty of laws and government.


----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it's easy to buy belted ammo.  I have around 20,000 rounds on link.
> ...







Hell, you can buy it pre linked, as I did.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 3, 2019)

HappyJoy said:


> He didn't appear to have a lot if any training, he chose the weapons and equipment that fit his skill level most likely and the result was devastating.


As predicted, you avoided my question.
Let's try again:
Are you or are you not aware of the fact he had within his means to choose weapons that could have significantly increased his casualty count?
I look forward to your continued avoidance.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 17, 2019)

westwall said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


I regret that you are no longer moderator ... You were kind and fair with the members as for this thread.


----------



## westwall (Sep 17, 2019)

Dalia said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...






Oh, I am not!  But I thank you for your kind words!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Sep 17, 2019)

I have seen a lot of idiotic posts on here and yours is just another one....obviously made by someone with no common sense or analytical ability.

Try and use your brain....would anyone that is willing to shoot a bunch of innocent people actually try and limit the numbers he would kill?   

If he was interested in limiting casualties he would not have shot at all.

Is that too complicated for you?   geez where do these idiots come from?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Sep 17, 2019)

Anyhow....I will tell all you morons that want to dwell on irrelevant crap all you need to know about this case and I explained it long ago.

The shooter was a degenerate gambler, hooked on drugs, mentally unstable and had lost a huge amount of money to the point where the Las Vegas Sheriff said that it would force him to change his life style......meaning he could no longer portray himself as a big time successful gambler.

The bottom line is the shooter was suicidal.

 The only thing that differentiates him from all the other losers in Vegas who comitted suicide and there have been many...nevada leads the nation in suicides...he decided to take a lot of people with him.

That can be debated....why did he want to take a lot of people with him?

Realizing that he was not of sound mind and judgement.....perhaps he wanted to be remembered and not just stuck in the ground with no legacy whatsoever....stupid? of course

Insane?   definitely.

Also....his father had a legacy of being a bank robber....the shooter bragged about his father being a bank robber.

Perhaps he was just trying to outdo his father?

The most important thing over-looked in this case is how vegas conspired to cover up the reason he went suicidal.........his huge gambling losses. 

They would not talk about that and the clueless media did not pursue that....the real story.

Vegas did not want to accept responsibility...did not want it known how gambling has ruined so many lives and is doing so now more than ever due to the spreading of gambling establishments nation wide.

You hear a lot of talk about how devastating drugs are...gambling is even worse...gambling has destroyed more lives than drugs.

Vegas always looks out for itself.....when it perceives a threat to its outrageous theft of billions and billions of dollars from gullible gamblers it will go to any length to preserve its image as a fun city...a place to go for entertainment.

That is why no motive was ever established....because the motive would have hurt legalized gambling or as vegas prefers to call it .....gaming.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 17, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> I have seen a lot of idiotic posts on here and yours is just another one....obviously made by someone with no common sense or analytical ability.
> Try and use your brain....would anyone that is willing to shoot a bunch of innocent people actually try and limit the numbers he would kill?


And yet, he did just that with his choice of weaponry.
If he wanted to kill as many people as he could, why did he choose 24 AR15s and 10 AR10s?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Sep 17, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen a lot of idiotic posts on here and yours is just another one....obviously made by someone with no common sense or analytical ability.
> ...




First of all the loser was delusional not of sound mind.  He purchased those weapons long before he went suicidal.

He just wanted to kill a bunch of people...and he did that.  That was his goal.

As to his knowledge of weaponry...probably not that good...sure he could have used weaponry that would have killed even more...but he  did what he wanted.

His thinking was not at the level you suggest....aka.....to kill as many people as he possibly could....he had the weapons to kill a bunch of people...that is all he wanted.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 17, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Anyhow....I will tell all you morons that want to dwell on irrelevant crap all you need to know about this case and I explained it long ago.
> 
> The shooter was a degenerate gambler, hooked on drugs, mentally unstable and had lost a huge amount of money to the point where the Las Vegas Sheriff said that it would force him to change his life style......meaning he could no longer portray himself as a big time successful gambler.
> 
> ...


So why did he choose his victims who were fans of country music? and moreover of good person who voted for Trump, it would not rather be one of his crazy leftist who is furious since the victory of Trump?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 17, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


He planned this shooting over the course of 18 months including the logistics necessary to get in the right place in the right time with all his gear.   This is not indicative of delusion or an unsound mind.


> As to his knowledge of weaponry...probably not that good...


He bought high-end rifles - indicative of someone who knows something about guns, including the availability of firearms that could have killed a lot more people .
Instead, he chose to use a handful of AR15s, and in doing so, limited the number of people he could kill.


----------



## westwall (Sep 17, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...








The fact that he was planning this for months,  and had reconnoitered multiple targets, says you are ignoring a lot about the shooter


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Sep 17, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Again....you are not fully understanding his mental state.  He was not that rational to begin with....suitcases and suitcases of weapons...no way he needed that many weapons....all that demonstrated he was not of sound mind.


• Over more than three decades — from 1982 through the fall of 2016 — Mr. Paddock bought 29 firearms, including handguns, shotguns and one rifle. Such purchases accelerated beginning in October 2016: He bought more than 55 firearms in less than a year, mostly rifles. He also bought more than 100 firearm-related items such as scopes, ammunition and bump stocks in the year before the attack.

Jan. 19, 2018The Las Vegas police took the unusual step on Friday of releasing key details about the continuing investigation into the Oct. 1 shooting that killed 58 people and wounded hundreds of others.

Sheriff Joseph Lombardo of the Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department said in a news conference that  he was confident that Stephen Paddock was the only gunman.  No charges will be filed against Mr. Paddock’s girlfriend, Marilou Danley, Sheriff Lombardo said. He also said there was still no motive known for the attack.

Investigators have uncovered extensive details about the internet search history on Mr. Paddock’s computer, including child pornography, guidance on ballistics and information about SWAT team practices. Law enforcement officials believe Mr. Paddock had recently lost a “significant amount of wealth,” and that may have led him to open fire from his hotel room at the Mandalay Bay Resort and Casino.

preliminary investigative report detailing Mr. Paddock’s actions in the two weeks leading up to the attack as well as his plans to carry it out. Federal court documents unsealed last week made it clear that Mr. Paddock was meticulously prepared for the operation, the worst mass shooting in modern American history. According to the report released Friday, 851 people were injured in the shooting, including 422 by gunfire.

The report offers extensive details about Mr. Paddock’s actions and planning in the time leading up to the attack. Here are some of the key takeaways:
*Las Vegas Shooting Preliminary Report*
The Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department on Friday released its preliminary report into the killing of 58 people by a gunman opened fire on a crowd from a hotel room in October.

• Mr. Paddock complained often to friends and family members about pain and fatigue. But the doctor who had been his primary care physician since 2009 said that the only major ailment he had was from a slip and fall at a casino in 2013, when he tore a muscle. The doctor told investigators that Mr. Paddock was “odd” and showed “little emotion.” While he believed Mr. Paddock may have had bipolar disorder, Mr. Paddock refused to discuss it or take antidepressants, though he did accept anti-anxiety medication. Mr. Paddock often refused to take medication, he said.



• Ms. Danley told investigators that Mr. Paddock’s demeanor changed during the last year — he became “distant” and “their relationship was no longer intimate.” He became “germaphobic” and had strong reactions to smells. During a stay at the Mandalay Bay in early September, Ms. Danley said he had behaved strangely, and constantly looked out the windows of the room and at the concert venue below from different angles.

• Mr. Paddock appeared to begin thinking about a mass shooting last May, searching on Google for “summer concerts 2017” and “biggest open air concert venues in USA.” In early September he searched for “Las Vegas high rise condos rent” and “life is beautiful expected attendance,” a reference to another large outdoor concert in Las Vegas that month. Two weeks later, he looked for “swat weapons,” “ballistics chart 308,” “SWAT Las Vegas,” and “do police use explosives.”

• Mr. Paddock stayed in a room at the Ogden condominium complex on Sept. 17, during the Life is Beautiful music festival, requesting rooms that overlooked the downtown outdoor venue there. In video surveillance, Mr. Paddock could be seen taking several suitcases from his vehicle to his rooms. He was always alone and investigators so far “have been unable to determine if Paddock intended an attack during this festival or if he used it as a means to plan a future attack,” the report said.


• On Sept. 25, Mr. Paddock checked into room 32-135 at the Mandalay Bay and checked into the room next door four days later, under Ms. Danley’s name.

• On his first night at the hotel, Mr. Paddock had dinner at a sushi restaurant inside the hotel and returned to the front desk with five suitcases. The next day, he took seven more suitcases up to his room with the bellman.

• On Sept. 27, Mr. Paddock spent the entire night gambling, not stopping until 7 the next morning. The next day, he went to Mesquite and purchased a .308 bolt-action rifle, deposited $14,000 into a Wells Fargo account and transferred $50,000 to an account in the Philippines. He stopped at a gun range before going back to the hotel. He gambled through the night again. On Sept. 30, he brought four more suitcases to his room just before 6 a.m. and two additional one at 3:20 p.m.

A New Report on the Las Vegas Gunman Was Released. Here Are Some Takeaways.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 18, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Again....you are not fully understanding his mental state.  He was not that rational to begin with....suitcases and suitcases of weapons...no way he needed that many weapons....all that demonstrated he was not of sound mind.


He planned this shooting over the course of 18 months, including the logistics necessary to get in the right place in the right time with all his gear.
This is not indicative of delusion or an unsound mind.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Sep 18, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Again....you are not fully understanding his mental state.  He was not that rational to begin with....suitcases and suitcases of weapons...no way he needed that many weapons....all that demonstrated he was not of sound mind.
> ...



You seem to want to portray this crazed degenerate gambler as some kind of evil genius.  Get  real.

How much intelligence does it take to bring weapons into a hotel room and shoot out the window?....how much intelligence does it take to find out where a lot of people are going to be for a concert?

One of the best indicators that he was delusional was how he brought so many suitcases full of weapons to the room....completely  unnecessary and useless to do that.... it allowed the possibility that if security had been more observant they might have wondered what he was up to bringing all those suitcases to his room?  Delusional?  certainly.

No matter how long it took him to plan such simple stuff ....just about any moron could have done it...if so inclined.   Even you with all your limitations could have done it.

Not to forget you try and claim that just because he could have killed more people if he had used different weaponry---that  was some kind of intent or desire on his part to 'limit casualties'  how ridiculous.

Just for the sake of board entertainment....why would you think he would want to limit the number of casualties?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 18, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


The fact he planned this shooting over the course of 18 months, including the logistics necessary to get in the right place in the right time with all his gear, negates your "crazed degenerate" claim, as his actions in this regard are not indicative of delusioned or an unsound mind


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Sep 18, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Do you even understand what the word 'logistics' means?

bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  lookie here chump................you might take l8 months to plan  bringing some suitcases full of weapons  up to your hotel room and unloading them, however any rational intelligent person could plan than in about 5 mins or less...........geeze where do these idiots come from?  This board is full of them.

It they required an i.q. of above 85 to post on here....this would be a very lonely board.  hehheh


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 18, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


It's what I do, so yes. 
His actions were clearly and unquestionably thought out and planned well in advance - thusly negating your nonsense that he was a crazed, delusional degenerate.
Don't like it?  The real world can be tough sometimes.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 18, 2019)

westwall said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


Yes, he had reconnoitered multiple targets, again it's strange because that means he was not just targeting the conservatives?


----------



## westwall (Sep 19, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...






You are describing a cold blooded killer doing the work necessary to kill a lot of people.

None of what you have posted addresses his mental state.

Nor does it address the fact that had he wanted to kill the largest number of people possible, he would have chosen a different tool.


----------



## westwall (Sep 19, 2019)

Dalia said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...







We don't know why he chose that particular target.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Sep 19, 2019)

Dalia said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



He did not care who they were....he just wanted to kill a bunch of people.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Sep 19, 2019)

westwall said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I think for no other reason than a bunch of people gathered together in a spot where he could easily shoot them....though there are some he claimed his real target were the huge fuel tanks by the airport just east of where the concert was....he fired at them but apparantly only 2 rounds hit the tanks and only 1 round punctured a fuel tank . 

Las Vegas Shooter Stephen Paddock Fired at Airport Fuel Tanks During Attack


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 19, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Yes, he had reconnoitered multiple targets....


Clearly, the actions of the crazed and delusional.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 19, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, he had reconnoitered multiple targets....
> ...


What does not work with this story is the mobile ... there is always a mobile normaly


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 19, 2019)

Dalia said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


 Um...  wut?


----------



## Dalia (Sep 19, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Yes, but the method was complicated shooting from a window.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 19, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


he has no motive


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 19, 2019)

Dalia said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


No apparent motive.   Certainly, he did what he did for a reason.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Sep 19, 2019)

Since he is dead it can never be said for sure exactly what motivated him....yet with the power of deductive reasoning and a good understanding of gamblers and the history of what motivates so many suicides in vegas then one can deduce quite logically that the most likely thing that triggered his descent into a suicide mode was the fact that he had lost a lot of money...so much money in fact that the Sheriff of Vegas said he would no longer have been able to maintain his facade of a high rolling successful gambler.

Anyone with knowledge of why so many gamblers have comitted suicide in vegas knows that the primary factor involved is that they lose so much money they are forced to change their lifestyle....now most adapt to that but some cannot or do not...thus their desire to end it all.

As mentioned before...... why in this particular case did the perp decide to take a lot of people with him?

That is certainly debateable and one can only conjecture about why he chose  to do so.

Even the FBI with all their ability to psychoanalyze have said that they really do not know for sure.

Factors that should be considered....his mental state....and also a big possibility that was never mentioned by the media or the FBI....'REVENGE'---gamblers that lose a lot of money always blame someone else for it...never wanting to take responsibility for their own stupidity.

He could very well have blamed las vegas for his losses and wanted to get revenge....hoping that killing a bunch of people would perhaps put a big focus on gambling and its devastating effect on lots of people....and also he may have thought it would hurt tourism---thus damaging the finances of the hotel-casino owners.

I remember once riding to the Las Vegas airport in a  cab and this guy(a plumber form Chicago) kept cursing las vegas....blaming las vegas for the fact he lost 20 grand--completely unwilling to accept the fact he did it to himself.  This is quite common in Vegas.

Another big factor his father was a bank robber....and his brother in Calif. has demonstrated some level of  insanity....so he may have had some very bad genes.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

I happened upon this - another demonstration of how the LV shooter could have easily chosen to kill a lot more people .
Note that everything here is completely legal, until you attach the drill.   
Once you spin the drill up, you're looking at 1000-1200 rounds per minute going down range.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> I happened upon this - another demonstration of how the LV shooter could have easily chosen to kill a lot more people .
> Note that everything here is completely legal, until you attach the drill.
> Once you spin the drill up, you're looking at 1000-1200 rounds per minute going down range.
> 
> View attachment 297837



Yeah, he went a different. more recognizable to his own experience with firearms route.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I happened upon this - another demonstration of how the LV shooter could have easily chosen to kill a lot more people .
> ...


True, though it takes about 10 minutes of figuring to devise this.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



And?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Not sure why it isn't obvious:
The only reason he didn't use a rig like this is he didn't want to.
Thus, he chose to limit the number of people he could kill.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Remind me, how many people did he kill and historically how does that number line up with other mass shootings?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


As you know, this is irrelevant to the point made.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



What's the point? That average Joe could have killed even more people than the record he already set? OK....good one?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Please pay attention.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



I did. You seem to be saying it could have been worse. Ok....nifty, now what?


----------



## Faun (Jan 2, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


So he was a compassionate rightwing conspiracy nut.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



He's practically a saint.


----------



## Flash (Jan 2, 2020)

The shooter in LV was effective because he had a tremendous shooting position into a large crowd.

The bump stocks actually limited his effectiveness because they caused the guns to jam.

He was fairly wealthy and could have afforded real full .auto weapons on either the black market or legal Class III.  Modified ARs or AKs could have easily been acquired. 

Semi auto would have been just as or probably more effective in his shooting position.

Binary triggers would have been more effective than a bump stock for putting bullets into the crowd.

As bad as the shooting was it would have been worse if he had not used those stupid bump stocks. 

Trump was an idiot to ban them.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


There's no "seem" involved.
The question is why the shooter chose to spend tens of thousand of dollars on firearms, but limit the number of people he could kill.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

Flash said:


> The shooter in LV was effective because he had a tremendous shooting position into a large crowd.
> The bump stocks actually limited his effectiveness because they caused the guns to jam.
> He was fairly wealthy and could have afforded real full .auto weapons on either the black market or legal Class III.  Modified ARs or AKs could have easily been acquired.
> Semi auto would have been just as or probably more effective in his shooting position.
> ...


All true.
And yet, no one wonders why he chose to limit his ability to kill people.
Except me, of course.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Las Vegas.... 58 killed...2 rifles used. ( firing from a concealed, fortified position into a tightly packed, unsuspecting crowd, of over 22,000 people)

Virginia Tech.... 32 killed, 2 pistols used...

Luby's Cafe.... 24 killed, 2 pistols used.....

Nice, Paris...muslim terrorist using a rental truck....... 86 killed, 435 injured


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Yeah, he's number 1 in the US. Congratulations I guess.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




This is why leftists like you need to be kept from the levers of power in this country.


----------



## Flash (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



911, terrorist used four airplanes, 0ver 3,000 killed.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



I'm not really for an assault weapons ban, but to deny what this guy was able to do with what he has is just dishonest.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

Flash said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Just curious, what was the aftermath from that? Did the government take any actions to prevent this from happening again? Yes? OK.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> I'm not really for an assault weapons ban, but to deny what this guy was able to do with what he has is just dishonest.


As is is your avoidance of the question as to why the shooter chose to spend tens of thousand of dollars on firearms, but limit the number of people he could kill.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not really for an assault weapons ban, but to deny what this guy was able to do with what he has is just dishonest.
> ...



Those firearms were his hobby. Whether it was the right choice or not, he went with what was easily available and he had at least some experience with them. Not really sure what your point is.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Because you refuse to pay attention.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




No...it is looking at the situation in a rational way.

There are over 18 million AR-15 rifles in private hands in this country.

There were 4 instances where they were used to commit murder in a public place. in 2019 ......out of over 18 million rifles in private hands.  41 people were killed in these illegal attacks....on unarmed people.

41 people out of over 320 million people.

Bicycles in 2017 killed 345 people

knives were used to kill over 1,500 people.

Clubs over 400.

Bare hands over 400.

This is why what you want is irrational, and makes no sense.  Hand guns kill more people than rifles do every single year......

Your position makes no sense, it is irrational, and the irrationality of it is the reason we don't trust you.....


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



That he didn't do it the way you think would have been best? OK. Like I said he appeared to use what he was familiar with and it was enough to kill more people than anyone else. 

Maybe he should have gotten a pilots license and crashed a plane into the crowd.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Neat. In the meantime you literally have hundreds of not thousands left with PTSD after the Las Vegas event alone.

Like I said I don't think an assault weapons ban would solve much but to pretend the Las Vegas shooting wasn't significant is just ghoulish.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




The reason he was able to do that was the choice of his target, not the weapon...

Gilroy...same rifle...3 killed...cause armed people shot back right away.

Dayton....9 people...same rifle, cause armed people shot back right away.

Virginia Tech...32 people killed with 2 pistols...cause the shooter wasn't stopped by people with guns as he rampaged around the campus.

Luby's cafe...24 people with 2 pistols cause the one woman who had her gun, had to leave it in her car because Luby's was a gun free zone.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Its clear you aren't willing to consider this issue in a rational, reasoned way.
Get well soon.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




It wasn't....... sorry, it just wasn't.   18 million of these rifles in private hands........more people are killed on bicycles than are killed with any rifle any year........


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



It was both. Unless you think a bow and arrow or hand gun would have had the same impact, why do you lie? 



> Gilroy...same rifle...3 killed...cause armed people shot back right away.



Doesn't change what happened in Vegas. 



> Dayton....9 people...same rifle, cause armed people shot back right away.



Doesn't change what happened in Vegas. 



> Virginia Tech...32 people killed with 2 pistols...cause the shooter wasn't stopped by people with guns as he rampaged around the campus.



Guess what? No change to what happened in Vegas. 



> Luby's cafe...24 people with 2 pistols cause the one woman who had her gun, had to leave it in her car because Luby's was a gun free zone.



Jesus, how long ago did thi happen? Still....no change to what happened in Vegas.

Again, largest mass shooting in US history. Deal with it like a human being.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Again, largest mass shooting in US history. Deal with it like a human being.


We are - rationally, and reasonably.
You?  Not so much.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Again.......there is the truth, then the irrational crap you are pushing....

Bicycles kill more people than AR-15 rifles do and they kill more people than AR-15 rifles do every single year....... according to you, they need to be banned.

Each year, ladders kill more people than AR-15 rifles do.....300 people a year..

Ladder Safety 													- InterNACHI®

According to you, we now need to ban ladders.....

You are irrational...


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




A Rental Truck in Nice, France was used to kill 86 people and injure over 435..... that cars are used for good reasons doesn't change what happened in Nice, France.... civilians should not own trucks...according to your logic, they should be reserved for the police and military.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



That Las Vegas and something like 7 out of the 10 biggest mass shootings used an assault rifle? I mean, I can understand being afraid of losing your privileges, but to make up your own mythologies about why this guy didn't use some obscure weapon that most Americans never heard of is you just lying to yourself.

Look at this for example:

What the deadliest mass shootings have in common

Since Columbine (according to this September 2019 article) there have been 115 mass shootings. Of those attackes assault weapons were only used in a little more than 25% but accounted for 40% of the casualties and 69% of all injuries. 

Assault weapons are more dangerous than hand guns and other weapons. It's just the way it is.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 2, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> The LV shooter fired 1100 rounds, with 480 hits (58 Killed, 422 wounded) for a 43.6% hit rate,
> This is impressively low, given the target and distance.
> 
> Indeed, the casualties caused by LV shooter were -_limited_- by the fact he used a number of AR15s with bump stocks - he could have easily killed and wounded significantly more people with a different choice of weapon.
> ...



The guy was impressive, that much is for sure. His ability to simultaneously fire weapons of differing calibers from different floors is almost super human. One man, from at least four vantage points at exactly the same time.He used this to herd people into a kill zone.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> That Las Vegas and something like 7 out of the 10 biggest mass shootings used an assault rifle?


None of these shootings involved an assault rifle.
That aside - what's your point?


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



More people use bicycles and ladders. Not really sure that's relevant. More people also die from choking too, not really sure there is a point to be made.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > That Las Vegas and something like 7 out of the 10 biggest mass shootings used an assault rifle?
> ...



Which shootings?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Las Vegas and something like 7 out of the 10 biggest mass shootings.
None of these shootings involved an assault rifle.
That aside - what's your point?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




It is the target location....as we keep showing you...and the time it takes for someone to shoot back and stop the shooter.......again...

Gilroy...same rifle as the las vegas shooter.....3 killed...stopped by people with guns.

Dayton...same rifle as the las vegas shooter....9 killed...stopped by people with guns.


Russian shooter in Kerch, Russia.  5 shot, pump action shotgun...20 killed, 70 injured with the police station 300 meters away.

Texas Church shooting....shooter had the same type of shotgun, 5 shot, pump action..killed two, stopped in 6 seconds by armed citizen.

It isn't the gun, it isn't the magazine...it is the time the shooter has to kill before someone uses a gun to stop them....

Again.....18 million of these guns in private hands....and ladders kill more people each year than AR-15 rifles....bicycles kill more people each year than AR-15 rifles...

A rental truck killed 86 people and injured 435....so no matter how good cars are, it doesn't happen in Nice, France.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > The LV shooter fired 1100 rounds, with 480 hits (58 Killed, 422 wounded) for a 43.6% hit rate,
> ...




YOu would have to link to that evidence.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



These?


Route 91 Harvest music festival, Las Vegas, October 2, 2017: 59 killed, 526 injured. -* assault rifle*
Pulse, Orlando, Fla., June 2016: 49 killed and more than 50 injured. -* assault rifle*
Virginia Tech, Blacksburg, Va., April 2007: 32 killed and 17 injured on campus.
Sandy Hook Elementary School, Newtown, Conn., December 2012: 26 killed. -* assault rifle*
First Baptist Church, Sutherland Springs, Texas, November 2017: 26 killed. - *assault rifle*
Luby's Cafeteria, Killeen, Texas, October 1991: 23 killed.
Walmart, El Paso, Texas, August 3, 2019: At least 22 killed, 26 injured. - *assault rifle*
McDonald's, San Ysdiro, Calif., July 1984: 21 killed.
Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School, Parkland, Fla., February 2018: 17 killed. -* assault rifle*
University of Texas Tower, Austin, Texas, August 1966: 16 killed around campus.
6 out of 10. I wonder what that number looks like post Columbine.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...




You can fail to make your point again and again. Assault Rifles result in more deaths and injuries when used vs other weapons. I've already provided that. 25% of mass shootings use assault weapons 40% of deaths and 69% of injuries result.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Neither the LV shooting, nor any of the next 10 mass shootings, used an assault rifle.
Not.  A.  Single.  One.
That aside - what's your point?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Assault Rifles result in more deaths and injuries when used vs other weapons


As exactly zero mass shootings have been committed with an assault rifle, you cannot be right.
Not. A. Single. One.
That aside - what's your point?


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Sure bud. I enjoy the distinction between military and sporting grade weapons as much as the next guy. But we're not talking about what the U.S. Army is using. Do you want to obfuscate on this further?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Pulse...gun free zone, the police did not enter......

Sandy Hook....gun free zone, the police did not enter before the killer killed himself.

Sutherland Springs.....26 lives saved when an NRA instructor with his own AR-15 rifle stopped the killer and eventually held him for police....

Stoneman, Douglas....gun free zone...the police did not enter.

Walmart, Texas...no one with a gun confronted the shooter....Texas church shooting, the killing was stopped in 6 seconds.

We could go on....but the one thing they all have in common.....gun free zones.....and the killing didn't stop till people with guns showed up......

Again.....18 million AR-15s in private hands.... 6 of them used over a 6 year period......average 2 a year.............

Ladders kill 300 people a year......bicycles over 300 a year...knives over 1,500 a year...

There is no rational argument for what you propose.......

Interesting that you brought up the Texas Tower shooting....do you understand that students at the university used their own rifles, from their cars that they had on campus to pin down the shooter?  Saving lives?  Do you understand that?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Why do you refuse to understand that none of these shootings were committed with an assault rifle?
That aside - what's your point?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




You don't understand the difference between sporting and milltary grade weapons...

Pump action shotgun.....current military weapon used by militaries all over the world.

Bolt action, deer rifle....current military weapon used by militaries all over the world.

AR-15.....not a military weapon, not used by any military anywhere in the world.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Sorry, most poeple aren't going to carry assault weapons with them. Unless you're advocating that assault weapons and alcohol go together.

Are assault weapons allowed around Trump? Or when your crazy ass wingnuts get up on stage and give a speech? If not, why not?


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



I'm referring to the weapons commonly referred to as assault weapons or assault style weapons. I'm not sure why you don't understand that.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



No problem.

Video shows moment 'multiple shooters open fire on crowd Las Vegas'


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Ah - so you dishonestly -chose- to use the term "assault rifle" when you knew that term is incorrect.
Glad we could get that out of the way.

OK then.
The Las Vegas and something like 7 out of the 10 biggest mass shootings involved 'assault weapons'
So?  What's your point?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




No......that isn't true...... 2 pistols at Virginia Tech were the # 2 killing weapon after Las Vegas.....it was the choice of target, not the weapon that is the factor...you can pretend that isn't true all you want, but that is the truth.   2 pistols would have killed just as many people in any of the other shootings where a rifle was used....the only one where a rifle made a difference was in Las Vegas where the shooter was firing 400 yards away from the target....

You don't know what you are talking about.....


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




And your deflection is noted........

Each one of the shootings you listed with rifles?   Could have been done with pistols.  The only exception is Las Vegas where the shooter was firing over 400 yards from the target.  So your point falls apart...again.

18 million AR-15 rifles in private hands....and ladders kill more people every single year than AR-15 rifles do.......bicycles kill more people than AR-15 rifles do...every single year.....

Bicycles are nice...but that doesn't change how many people they kill........


----------



## Faun (Jan 2, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Fruitcake, your link says nothing about multiple floors and the "multiple shooter" claim came from one person there who thought that.


----------



## Faun (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


What a retarded deflection. 

_people accidentally fall off of ladders so let's ignore all the people murdered by lunatics with AR-15's_


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Ignore....never said that....what we keep telling you is your desire to ban these rifles is irrational, based on truth, facts and reality.....

The solution to mass public shootings is different from other types of gun crime...banning these rifles is not part of that solution......since, as pointed out, all of the shootings with AR-15 rifles would have been done with pistols or shotguns.....the only exception was Vegas...

18 million rifles......a few are misused....you want to ban all of them....that is irrational.


----------



## Flash (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




The Federal government and several states banned bump stocks.

The problem is that the NRA was weak and agreed that bump stocks was a potential violation of the NFA laws and that gave Trump the green light to ban them on a Federal level.  He did it through ATF edict.  

The shooter in LV could have used other methods to rain down bullets on the crowd that would have probably resulted in more casualties.

Bump stock are just range toys and are not effective for anything except shits and giggles at the range.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



It's impossible to have a conversation with people like this. It's excuses, deflection and more excuses.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> It's impossible to have a conversation with people like this. It's excuses, deflection and more excuses.


Do you always cry in your cereal and run away when someone catches you lying?
You dishonestly -chose- to use the term "assault rifle" when you knew the term is incorrect.

That aside....
The Las Vegas and something like 7 out of the 10 biggest mass shootings involved 'assault weapons'
So? What's your point?


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > It's impossible to have a conversation with people like this. It's excuses, deflection and more excuses.
> ...



I didn't lie. 

When shooters use AR style weapons they kill and injure more. That your whole idea around preserving your rights to bare arms requires you to be dishonest doesn't bode well for your argument. Recognizing truths instead of arguing semantics is what is required to prove a point.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


You were fully aware of the fact the shooters in question did not use assault rifles - thus, you lied.

The Las Vegas and something like 7 out of the 10 biggest mass shootings involved 'assault weapons'
So? What's your point


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 2, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



That video shows no such thing, crank.  Go back to Infowars and try again.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Nope. Again, you're playing semantics. You lose. 



> The Las Vegas and something like 7 out of the 10 biggest mass shootings involved 'assault weapons'
> So? What's your point



6 out of 10 and with assault style weapons they are more recent.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > You were fully aware of the fact the shooters in question did not use assault rifles - thus, you lied.
> ...


Oh... so you were -ignorant- of the fact the shooters in question did not use assault rifles.
Fair enough.


> 6 out of 10 and with assault style weapons they are more recent.


Ok...  
So?  What's your point?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


You don’t have to live in America


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



That even those assault style weapons are only used in 25% of mass shootings they managed to be used in 6 out of the 10 largest mass shootings. Not sure why you can't understand simple English.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



You don't have to live in/around Boston either.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


That's a "fact" not a "point".
You know, like "you were -ignorant- of the fact the shooters in question did not use assault rifles" is a fact.

Fact:
Assault style weapons are only used in 25% of mass shootings they managed to be used in 6 out of the 10 largest mass shootings
So what?
(Hint:   Here's where you make your point)


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



The point is pretty obvious. Assault style weapons create more casualties than other types of weapons, so why lie about it?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


I do my rights are mine ., nothing you can do about it


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Hey, same here. Thanks for running through that quick exercise, I hope you learned something.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


No weapon creates a casualty; they are USED to create casualties.
Second. 'casualty' means dead and wounded; you have not in any way demonstrated the number of total casualties associated with 'assault weapons..

Kind and benevolent as I am, I will thusly correct your errors with this statement of fact:
'Assault weapons' are used to kill more people in the 10 deadliest mass shootings than any other weapon.
I ask:  So what?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


We have a right to carry guns,, if you don’t like it leave.. you won’t like the end results


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



I have. I posted a link that since Columbine assault style weapons are used in 25% of mass shooting yet are responsible for 40% of those killed and 69% wounded. In other words causalities, duh.



> Kind and benevolent as I am, I will thusly correct your errors with this statement of fact:
> 'Assault weapons' are used to kill more people in the 10 deadliest mass shootings than any other weapon.
> I ask:  So what?



Actually that's not what I said.

Anyway, if none of this matters then why are you contesting any of it? You have the other idiot comparing ladders to guns, why? If it doesn't matter then just be honest about it. Instead of playing semantics.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Actually that's not what I said.


I know.  I fixed your multitude of errors.
'Assault weapons' are used to kill more people in the 10 deadliest mass shootings than any other weapon.
I ask again:   So what?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




You need to learn this concept...because you show a complete mastery of it....

Psychological projection - Wikipedia

*Psychological projection* is a defence mechanism in which the human ego defends itself against unconscious impulses or qualities (both positive and negative) by denying their existence in themselves while attributing them to others.[1]


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Actually that's not what I said.
> ...


\

Nope, everything I said was accurate. You actually changed the meaning to some sort of claim I never made. 

Why? To be honest that assault style weapons are more deadly than other types of guns so that when people debate gun issues they are being honest. That's why.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



^That's called a deflection. And no, you're not mastering it.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




They don't.....as you have been shown over and over again.   The shootings you listed where they used rifles would have resulted in the same number of deaths if they had used pistols instead of the rifle.   The only exception is Vegas because of the long distance of the shooting.  Had the shooter gone in on foot with pistols, he could have had just as many casualties......

It is the location the shooter picks that creates the deaths.......since he can substitute pistols or shotguns for a rifle.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




First.....none of the weapons you listed are "Assault Weapons," so you aren't even addressing the topic..... and the rifles used are not "more deadly," than pistols or shotguns.   How deadly a weapon is depends on who they are used against and the location....... 2 pistols in Virginia Tech killed 32 people....the rifle you want banned killed only 3 at Gilroy......location, not the rifle, is the main determinant of deaths.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Why? To be honest that assault style weapons are more deadly than other types of guns so that when people debate gun issues they are being honest. That's why.



Thanks, Captain Obvious.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Then how come since Columbine assault style weapons have been used in 25% of mass shootings yet responsible for 40% of those killed and 69% of those injuried? And no, you have not demonstrated anything.



> It is the location the shooter picks that creates the deaths.......since he can substitute pistols or shotguns for a rifle.



Again, mass shootings where an assault style weapon is used averages out more casualties.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Again, mass shootings where an assault style weapon is used averages out more casualties.


So?


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...




These assault style weapons when used in mass shootings average out more killed and wounded. I'm sorry you can't reconcile that.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


So?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



You don't even know what you are talking about.....Columbine did not use AR-15s.......they didn't even use rifles.  

Notice.....

Columbine High School massacre - Wikipedia

*Guns*
In the months prior to the attacks, Harris and Klebold acquired two 9 mm firearms and two 12-gauge shotguns. Harris had a Hi-Point 995 Carbine with thirteen 10-round magazines and a Savage-Springfield 67H pump-action shotgun. Klebold used a 9×19mm Intratec TEC-9 semi-automatic handgun with one 52-, one 32-, and one 28-round magazine and a Stevens 311D double-barreled shotgun. Harris's shotgun was sawed-off to around 26 inches (0.66 m) and Klebold shortened his shotgun's length to 23 inches (0.58 m), a felony under the National Firearms Act.[53][54]


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Again, mass shootings where an assault style weapon is used averages out more casualties.
> ...



They kill more when used. Kind of like how an ICBM with a nuclear war head can kill more than one without.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Already answered. Several times. At least you accept the facts, maybe pass it on to the other guy.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> You don't even know what you are talking about.....Columbine did not use AR-15s.......they didn't even use rifles.


He has gone out of his way to demonstrate his ignorance in his effort to make sure we know the "facts"

"Assaut rifles"


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


OK...   so?


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Um, I said since Columbine.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




They had more kills because the targets they chose were gun free zones....and they learned from previous shooters.......again....since you seem a little slow on the uptake.....any of the shootings done with rifles could have been done with pistols.......the only exception is Vegas because the long range of the attack........

In fact......outside of the exception of the Vegas shooting, with 4oo yard shooting distance......Virginia Tech had the highest number of dead, at 32 with 2 pistols.....Luby's cafe, with 2 pistols had 24, Sandy Hook with the rifle had 26, and could have been done with pistols...the only reason Sandy Hook had so many deaths is the shooter planned the attack and targeted the smallest, most helpless children in the school.....

You have no argument that is rational.......


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > So?
> ...


Still wondering why you think this matters.
So are you, apparently.


----------



## Flash (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where the hell did you come up with that silliness?

Only about 1% of all gunshot deaths are caused by AR-15 or other firearms that the Moon Bats call "assault weapons".

The great majority of gun deaths are caused by cheap handguns shot by druggies, gangbangers and minority thugs in Democrat controlled big city shitholes.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




18 million AR-15 rifles.......ladders kill more people than these rifles do each year....by a large number......bicycles kill more people than these rifles do each year, by a large number.....

You have no rational argument.....


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

Flash said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > [Q
> ...




They are trying to focus on mass public shootings because they want to ban AR-15s......knowing that if we allow them to ban those rifles, they can come back and demand that all other semi-automatic rifles, pistols and shotguns can be banned since they are operate the same way.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Oh, I didn't realize that only assault style weapons were used in gun free zones.  BS.

Assault style weapons are used in 25% of mass shootings and responsible for 40% of those killed and 69% of those who are wounded.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> They are trying to focus on mass public shootings because they want to ban AR-15s....


Correct.
They know the only way they can advance their agenda is to prey on the emotions of the ignorant.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

Flash said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > [Q
> ...



Mass shootings, if you've been paying attention you'd know that.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Assault style weapons are used in 25% of mass shootings and responsible for 40% of those killed and 69% of those who are wounded.


And, apparently, you cannot tell us why this matters.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




And with the lone exception of Vegas...Pistols killed the more people than rifles have.....32...the most in any shooting that didn't require 400 yard shots......

They are not Assault Style weapons.......and ladders kill more people than all Rifles do......combined......bicycles kill more people every single year than all rifles do......

You have no rational argument...


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Considering that ladders and bicycles are used way, way more than AR-15 rifles it'd be horrifically sad if that weren't the case. Most people will never shoot an AR-15 yet almost everyone will use a bike or ladder...what? Hundreds or thousands of times in their life? Your argument is so intellectually dishonest.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> And with the lone exception of Vegas...Pistols killed the more people than rifles have.....32...the most in any shooting that didn't require 400 yard shots......


This is correct.
Save for LV, every mass shooting in the US could have been perpetrated, with the same or greater casualty count, by someone with a pump-action shotgun.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Mass public shootings in 2019....10.  73 killed total.

Mass public shootings in 2018....12.  93 killed total.

Ladders kill over 300 every single year.

Bicycles kill over 300 every single year.

Cars kill over 38,000 every single year and a rental truck, in one attack, killed 86 and wounded 435.

Not matter how nice ladders, bicycles and trucks are, you can't ignore how many people they kill every single year......


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Per the link I had provided assault style weapons have been used in 25% of all mass shootings yet responsible for 40% of those killed and 69% of those injured. You seem to be incapable of responding to this.

EDIT: Since Columbine


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




It is as rational as your argument is.........

Total killed by rifles in mass public shootings in 2019..... 73.

Total number of just AR-15 rifles in the country....over 18 million.

Total killed by ladders....300.

Total killed by bicycles...345.

If it is the number killed each year, you need to demand ladders and bicycles be banned...according to your argument.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Per the link I had provided assault style weapons have been used in 25% of all mass shootings yet responsible for 40% of those killed and 69% of those injured. You seem to be incapable of responding to this.


And, apparently, you cannot tell us why this matters.


----------



## Flash (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Like you I know the agenda of the Moon Bat filth.

However, there some really stupid Moon Bats that don't know the facts and think that ARs are dangerous.

These same idiots have no clue where the most gun deaths in this country takes place and what kind of firearms are used.

They think it is an Obama redneck White guy with an AR-15 when in reality is much more likely to be an Obama voting Black druggie with a stolen handgun.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




I did respond.....those killed would have been killed had they used pistols or shotguns.......so the rifle isn't the issue...the gun free status of the location....and how long it takes someone to shoot back to stop them is the issue.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

Flash said:


> These same idiots have no clue where the most gun deaths in this country takes place and what kind of firearms are used.
> They think it is an Obama redneck White guy with an AR-15 when in reality is much more likely to be an Obama voting Black druggie with a stolen handgun.


You are ~600x more likely to be murdered with a handgun than with an 'assault weapon' in a mass shooting


----------



## Flash (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> [QU
> 
> It is as rational as your argument is.........
> 
> ...



Like I say whenever this discussion comes up.  The swimming pool in my backyard is much much more likely to kill someone than my 30 AR-15s.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > They are trying to focus on mass public shootings because they want to ban AR-15s....
> ...



I don't really have an agenda other than a real, better background check system. I'm not for an assault weapons ban as I think we're beyond that now. So, save the agendas for someone else.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Ladders kill more people every single year than all Rifle types do......if we need to ban these rifles, we also need to ban ladders for civilian use...only the police and military should use them.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Per the link I had provided assault style weapons have been used in 25% of all mass shootings yet responsible for 40% of those killed and 69% of those injured. You seem to be incapable of responding to this.
> ...



I have several times, I don't think you've responded to any of the times I've answered that.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




What background check system do you want....

Keeping in mind that the current, mandatory, federal background check system is ignored by criminals...who use straw buyers who can pass any background check...or they steal their guns......and those who do mass public shootings can pass background checks.....or the government screws up.......


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


And yet, others do.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Really? GO over every mass shooting since 1999, which were used by assault style weapons and those used with other types and get back to me.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


No.  You have not. 
Not once.
Not once have you told us why the fact assault style weapons have been used in 25% of all mass shootings yet responsible for 40% of those killed and 69% of those injured matters.
Disagree? Feel free to cite the post and quote the text.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




You don't have an agenda....which is why you have argued for banning these rifles over the last several pages of posts....


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



A better collaborative system between states and the federal government, get rid of gun show/private sale loop holes and more inclusive of mental health issues. 

Nothing is perfect, better is always better.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


How does the fact 'assault weapons' were used in these shootings negate the claim than other weapons could have been used to the same effect?


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


I've told you several times why I think it matters, you've ignored it. 

Feel free to go back and find my replies.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> A better collaborative system between states and the federal government, get rid of gun show/private sale loop holes.


As it is impossible to legally avoid the background checks required by federal law, there is no loophole
How are you not aware of this?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




I have.....there is one exception...Las Vegas....where the shooter was shooting out to 400 yards...every single other one you listed could have been done with the same number of dead with pistols...as Virginia Tech shows...

Virginia Tech....32 killed.....

You have no point.....

Sandy Hook....26 killed, children, 5 years old, could all have been murdered with pistols.........

Pulse Night Club.....rifle...49...could have been killed with pistols.....gun free zone.   The killer walked around the nighclub murdering the wounded because the police didn't go in.........watch the Documentary ACtive shooter...the survivors state he walked around calmly shooting people...it doesn't take a rifle to shoot people in a small night club.....look at the size of the place in that documentary...


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


This is a lie.
Disagree? Feel free to cite the post and quote the text.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Because no other evidence by you guys has been provided except someone claiming that every mass shooting with an assault style weapon since Columbine was only used in a gun free zone...or something like that, the guy obviously hadn't looked at all those mass shootings that make up the statistics I posted.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > A better collaborative system between states and the federal government, get rid of gun show/private sale loop holes.
> ...



Private sales.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




There is no loophole.....and the mass shooters you complain about didn't go to gun shows.....they went through background checks...

The Pulse Night Club shooter went through an extensive background check for his job, and for each gun he owned...he also went through an extensive FBI investigation including 3 interviews with trained FBI interrogators, an undercover approach and a complete background check....he passed all of it...

dittos the Vegas shooter...he passed background checks on all the guns he had......

The real problem that we have isn't mass public shooters..again...73 people killed total in one year.

The problem we have is career criminal felons...who killed over 10,000 people in 2018.   The majority of these killers were released on bond or released from prison on short sentences only to kill with illegal guns....that is our problem and background checks won't stop them...since they actually didn't stop them.....


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



How does this disprove the claim that other weapons could have been used to the same effect?
Of those shootings, save for  LV, which of them could not have been perpetrated with a pump-action shotgun, to the same degree?
Why?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


How are private sales a legal way to avoid the background checks mandated by federal law?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Name one of the mass public shootings you listed that was not a gun free zone...that will be faster since all of them were gun free zones.

Do you understand that mass public shooters plan their attacks on average 6 months to two years in advance and choose the locations and times  of their attacks?  Do you understand that?


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Mass shootings since 1999, you're looking at one or two individual shootings yet  since 1999 assualt style weapons average out more victims and it's not even close.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

M14 Shooter said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...




Now he is starting to stumble....he can't explain his argument rationally......so now he is fumbling around...


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Mass shootings since 1999, you're looking at one or two individual shootings yet  since 1999 assualt style weapons average out more victims and it's not even close.


Still waiting for you to tell us why this matters.
Try to not lie this time.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Nope.....as I stated....all of them could have been done with pistols and shotguns to the same death rate.....except for one, the Vegas Shooting which happened over 400 yards......

Name one of the ones you listed that wasn't a gun free zone.........


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



No, we're not talking about a single shooting. You want to prove a point? Then look at all the shootings and you tell me.



> Do you understand that mass public shooters plan their attacks on average 6 months to two years in advance and choose the locations and times  of their attacks?  Do you understand that?



Maybe they do, maybe they don't. What I don't see is you providing anything more than an opinion or cherry picking individual shootings.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Not in the slightest.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Not cherry picking...... stating ....... almost all mass public shootings happen in gun free zones...except for the ones targeting police....like the Dallas shooting.......

You made a short list......those shootings you yourself listed all happened in gun free zones...now that you are changing the direction of the discussion.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

Tell ya' what. If you want to look at every mass shooting since 1999 which is from the same stats that I got from the article and figure out which ones were in gun free zones and which ones weren't then be my guest. But up until now you've not provided anything and this is going nowhere.

I guess it sucks 2Aguy when you don't have that wall of "facts" that you usually post from some less than honest sources like you usually do, now all you seem to be able to argue is your personal opinion which doesn't carry any weight. 

Stop wasting my time.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Tell ya' what. If you want to look at every mass shooting since 1999 which is from the same stats that I got from the article and figure out which ones were in gun free zones and which ones weren't then be my guest. But up until now you've not provided anything and this is going nowhere.
> 
> I guess it sucks 2Aguy when you don't have that wall of "facts" that you usually post from some less than honest sources like you usually do, now all you seem to be able to argue is your personal opinion which doesn't carry any weight.
> 
> Stop wasting my time.




You are stuck......  These mass public shootings happen in gun free zones....now that you have changed the topic......

The sources I post are from the Centers for Disease Control, the FBI and Mother Jones....where you can find a list of all mass public shootings since 1981 as defined as mass public shootings by the FBI standard.......

You have failed and now go to the left wing attack mode....


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> No, we're not talking about a single shooting. You want to prove a point? Then look at all the shootings and you tell me.



Says the guy who does not have a point


But, since you want to look at ALL the shootings:
From 1982 thru 2019, 'assault weapons' accounted for 401 mass shooting deaths; handguns accounted for 430 such deaths.
This works out to 10.55 (45.16%) and 11.32 (48.42%) deaths per year, respectively.
Most mass shootings are perpretrated with, and most people who die in a mass shooting are killed with, handguns.


----------



## Faun (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


You're still persisting with this idiocy??

How many people fired an AR-15 in 2019?

How many people climbed a ladder in 2019?


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Yeah, this is the kind of shit that qualifies as an argument in wingnut world. It's silly.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Total number of people killed in mass public shootings all gun types.....73.  (2019)

Total number of people killed on ladders....300.

18 million guns, 4 used illegally in 2019.......you want to ban them all.

So...according to your logic, those 300 deaths, which outnumber all rifle killings, means we need to ban ladders.

That is your logic, not mine.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



No, you clearly own this one, loon.


----------



## Faun (Jan 2, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Nope, my logic is nothing like that. Aside from the fact that you ran away from answering my questions, there is a world of difference between assuming the risks of voluntarily climbing a ladder, with involuntarily being murdered by a nut with a weapon designed to kill.


----------



## Flash (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> [Q
> 
> No, you clearly own this one, loon.



Can you answer this question for me?

There are about 1.5 million swimming pools in the US.  Typically in a year about a thousand people die in drownings in backyard swimming pools.

I have a swimming pool.

There are about 18 million AR-15s in the US.

In a typical year less than 100 people are killed by AR-15s.

I have 30 AR-15s.

The question:  What is more likely to cause a death, my swimming pool or my AR-15s?

It is not a trick question.


----------



## Flash (Jan 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




When you die it doesn't make much difference if you assuming risks or if it is an non assumed risk, does it?  You are still fucking dead, aren't you?

You have never studied risk assessment, have you?

By the way, there is no Constitutional right to own a ladder but there is one to keep and bear arms.  You have read the Constitution, haven't you?


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

Flash said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > [Q
> ...



Where do you live?

Ah, Florida. I guess you don't mind the local laws and regulations for your pool. Which as the point was previously made, something you voluntarily use and not involuntarily used against you.


----------



## Flash (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Florida.

Now answer my question.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

Flash said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...




I did.


----------



## Flash (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




That is not an answer to my question.

I'll ask it again:  What is more dangerous, my swimming pool or my AR-15s?


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

Flash said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



A swimming pool in your own home is more dangerous to you. Thankfully you can't take your pool with you and drown someone in public. 

Are you OK with the safety measures you are required to use for your pool? Are you OK that the pool builder is required to supply you with pool safety information and the regulations around the building of your pool?


----------



## Faun (Jan 2, 2020)

Flash said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Yes, dead is dead. But one is my choice and one isn't. It's not my problem the difference is too complex for young feeble brain.


----------



## Flash (Jan 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Most of the people that die in accidents would probably tell you they didn't make a choice to do anything stupid.
Most people that get killed by firearms die in these big city Democrat controlled shitholes.  I would be assuming a risk if I walked down a Chicago or Baltimore back street after dark.  Or being involved in drugs, or belong to a gang because that is where the great majority of those gun crimes takes place.

The people in the Texas church made the decision to minimize their risk by taking responsibility for their own safety and that greatly reduced the number of deaths that could have happen.

Life is a risk.

You live in a country that has the Constitutional right to keep and bear arms.  If you don't want to assume the risk of living with that individual Liberty may I suggest that you move elsewhere?


----------



## Faun (Jan 2, 2020)

Flash said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Yup, I was right. You're completely incapable of comprehending the difference between an accidental non-criminal death, with murder.

You freaks are truly fucked in the head.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

Flash said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Ah yes, the let's legalize murder argument because life doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## Flash (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> [Q
> 
> A swimming pool in your own home is more dangerous to you.



That is correct.

In the county I live in there are thousands of swimming pools.  In 2019 14 people died in swimming deaths.

I don't know how many AR-15s in my county but I suspect is several times the number of swimming pools. 

In 2019 one person was killed with an AR-15.  It was a home invasion where a pregnant girl used the AR to shoot one of the invaders that had beat up her husband.  You may have read about it because it made national news.

Swimming pools are much more dangerous.  That one AR death was in fact an innocent person defending their home.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




No...we understand completely....but what you fail to understand is that the intentional, illegal use of 4 guns, out of 18 million guns....killed less people than the accidental misuse of ladders and bicycles...which shows that bicycles and ladders also need to be banned since people obviously are not capable of using them safely.....since you want to ban 18 million rifles for far less than 73 deaths in 2019.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 2, 2020)

Flash said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > [Q
> ...




Gosh you managed to clip my post so as to not answer it. Not surprised.

No mention of the safety measures the government requires you to take for your pool? Or that your pool can't hurt others outside of your home? Or that more people (especially children) will use a pool than shoot an AR-15? 

I'm not even arguing for an assault weapons ban, just the honesty that they are in fact more dangerous than other guns and that their use increases the number of people killed or wounded per incident.


----------



## Flash (Jan 2, 2020)

Faun said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You are completely incapable of understanding that the number of AR-15s caused deaths don't even contribute to the round off of deaths in this country.

You even have more difficulty understanding that you live in a country where there is a Constitutional right to keep and bear arms and if you think that is an unacceptable risk then you should move elsewhere.

You stupid Moon Bats are always confused about the Constitution like you are confused about History, Economics, Climate Science, Ethics and Biology.


----------



## Flash (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




I don't know where you came up with the idea that AR-15s are dangerous given the fact that they are hardly ever used in crimes.  Almost anything else you can think of from ladders to swimming pools to hang gliders to knifes to household cleaning supplies are all significantly more dangerous than AR-15s.

The real answer is that neither my swimming pool or my ARs are dangerous.  I take the personal responsibility to be safe with both of them.  Nobody is going to be killed with my ARs and nobody is going to drown in my swimming pool.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 2, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Again....you can't show that their use increases the number killed since pistols and shotguns could have been used in any of the other mass public shootings, except for Las vegas, and killed just as many people.  And even Vegas could have used pistols and a shotgun in that crowd they would have just had to get closer....so not even that one fits your argument.

They aren't even as dangerous as ladders each year......or pools or bicycles.......

It is the choice of the target location, the gun free zone, that makes the death count high...as you have been shown over and over again.


----------

